# Weekly competition 2009-52



## AvGalen (Dec 25, 2009)

All current (new) scramblers from the WCA are used. 

For all 3x3x3 events (including FMC) Cube Explorer was used to generate a random position and provide an inverse scramble (generator) for that position.
For all cubes > 3x3x3 (mediumcubes) a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For all cubes > 5x5x5 (bigcubes) normally a subscript number indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. *U32 *would mean to turn the the U layer and the 2 layers beneath it (3 in total) a half turn. However, this forum doesn't support subscript, so I transform the default notation to "3U2" notation which also means "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx R and D are "double layer moves of the entire megaminx. The U moves are normal U moves, not "double layer" or cube rotations
For Square1 the new notation is not entirely clear about when to perform a slice/half-turn. I adjusted the scrambles so that no slice-turns are to be performed at the beginning or the end (unless the scramble begins or ends with (0,0))
Clock hasn't changed, but just so you know: *UddU u=-1,d=5* would mean Up-Left-pin is *Up*, Up-Right-pin is *Down*, Down-Left-pin is *Down*, Down-Right-pin is *Up* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *up* rotated *counterclockwise by 1 hour* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *down* rotated *clockwise by 5 hours*
*Pyraminx* small letters are for the tips
Just to make sure everyone understands: We follow the official WCA rules for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know: 

For multiple blind you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 15 scrambles is not enough). If you choose 5 cubes you have to use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious
For every event you participate in you will be rewarded points. You will also be rewarded points according to your ranking. Because this is quite a complicated system you can read about it in this thread. The results of the competition will be available as soon as possible after the competition closes at the end of the thread.

If you think other events should be added to this competition you can influence that in the 2008: Other events for Weekly competition thread 

This competition starts now and ends wednesday/thursday nightchange (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line. If a competition doesn't start at wednesday/thursday nightchange you still get the full 7 days to participate.

*2x2x2*
*1. *U' R2 F2 R F2 R U' F2 
*2. *U2 F2 U F2 U' R2 U2 F 
*3. *R' F' U2 R' F U R2 F' R2 
*4. *F U R' F2 U F' U2 F2 R 
*5. *F2 R' F' R F2 U2 R F' U 

*3x3x3*
*1. *F2 U L2 D' R2 D' R2 U L2 R2 U B' D' U2 R' U R2 U' B' R U 
*2. *U2 F2 L2 B2 R' B2 U2 R' U2 L D2 U' L' B' R D' L U2 L R B' 
*3. *L2 U F2 U2 R2 B2 D2 L2 F2 U B2 L B2 F2 D' F' U2 L' D B2 U' 
*4. *L' U2 L' B2 R2 B2 D2 L' D2 R F D' L' R' D2 U' B' F' D' L2 U 
*5. *R2 U R2 F2 R2 U2 R2 U L2 U2 B U' R' D U' R' F' U F' L' B' 

*4x4x4*
*1. *D' Uw' B' Fw D2 B' Fw' F L Rw2 U' Fw L Rw2 Uw2 U' L2 B' Fw2 F' R Fw2 F2 Rw Fw2 Uw2 B2 Rw2 B2 L' R2 U2 Fw2 Uw2 U B' F D2 Fw' Uw'
*2. *Uw2 Fw2 Rw F U2 Rw' D2 Uw' Fw' Rw2 R D' R' U' Rw' Fw2 D F R' D B2 Rw2 R' Fw2 Uw2 F' R Fw2 D2 L' R' Fw' R2 F2 Uw2 B2 R2 U2 Fw L
*3. *U L Fw2 R' F2 Rw2 Uw' R2 U' Rw R2 Fw2 Rw2 F' L' D' Uw2 Rw2 F Uw Rw R' D2 Uw L2 B' L' R U2 Rw2 R2 U' Fw' L2 F Uw Rw U' L2 D2
*4. *D2 Uw2 R' Fw2 R B2 F' Uw2 L Rw' R2 U F' Uw2 Fw2 D Fw' Uw' L2 B Uw2 U' Rw Fw R Fw R D F2 L2 Rw F2 L B' Fw F2 D' R2 U Fw
*5. *R' U B' F2 Rw Uw L Rw R' F D' B2 U' B2 F2 Rw2 Fw' Uw2 R Fw' D' Uw' U2 B' Rw' B' F Uw U B' L' Rw' D B' F Rw2 B2 R2 Uw2 Fw

*5x5x5*
*1. *Lw U' Lw' Bw' Uw B2 L' Uw2 B L Fw' Rw Fw Lw' R' Dw' L' U F Uw L' Lw' R F2 Uw2 Rw2 R2 Fw' F2 Dw' Bw F' U' Fw' R Fw' F2 R2 F' Lw2 Rw D' Lw D2 Bw2 F R B' L' B2 Lw D2 Fw2 Dw2 Uw' U2 Bw U2 Fw' U'
*2. *Dw2 R' F U' Lw Dw' Uw' Lw' R2 D Dw Uw2 Bw2 D Bw' Dw B D Bw' R2 Bw2 F2 Uw2 U2 B D Dw B2 Lw D Dw' R2 B' Bw' F U Rw U2 R F' Rw2 R2 B Fw' D U Rw Dw R' F2 R2 B' Fw' Dw2 Rw U Fw Uw2 F2 Rw'
*3. *Fw2 Rw2 Fw Dw Lw2 Fw2 L' Lw2 Rw' R2 Bw2 F' Uw2 Lw Uw' B Fw' F2 L2 D U' B' L' R' Bw' F2 Uw B Uw2 Rw Dw' Bw L' Bw2 Fw' Lw2 D R2 Fw F2 R B Dw2 U' Lw Bw' Fw2 F2 Uw B' Bw2 Dw' Uw2 Lw D2 Dw F D' Dw B'
*4. *Bw2 D' Bw' Rw2 R2 Fw' D2 B2 Dw2 Uw Lw' B2 D Rw F' D Uw U F Lw Rw D L' U2 Lw B2 Fw2 D U L2 Dw Lw' R Bw' L2 U' B F' R' D Uw' U2 B2 Bw Fw2 F2 Dw U F Lw2 Rw Bw' Lw' Bw2 L2 Fw' Dw Lw' Rw2 B
*5. *B' L' Rw' R Fw2 Dw F D U2 F2 U' Lw2 Uw' F Rw R2 F L Lw' B Dw2 Uw' L2 U2 L2 Fw' Dw Uw Bw U F Lw2 R2 Uw U2 Fw2 F' Rw B D' Dw2 F Lw' R' B' Rw2 Dw U L Lw U B2 F D2 Dw2 B' F Rw2 U' R

*6x6x6*
*1. *2U' U' 2R R' 2B2 3R U 3R' 2U2 R' D 3U2 B2 2B 3F 2D' L' 3U L2 2L2 3R 3U2 2B' 2D2 B' 3U2 2L' 2B' 2L2 D' 3R2 2R2 2D2 3U 3F' 2F' 2U' U 2L' 2R 3U2 L2 U 2L 2B 3U 2U' U' B2 2R' R B 3F' F 2D 2U B2 2B2 F L' 2B' U 2B 3R' R2 2D2 2F' R2 2F L' 2L 2R2 2B 2R' D2 3R 2R2 2F 3R2 F'
*2. *2B' 3R 2F2 R2 2D' R' 3U U2 B2 L2 2R2 3F' 2L2 D2 R 3U2 R 3F 3U 2B D 2D2 3U2 U2 L2 B 2D 2L' 2B' F' 2D B2 3R2 2R2 2D 2R F 2L D' 2D 3U' F2 2D 2B2 2R' F' 2U' 2B 2D' F 3U B 2L' 2R2 3U U' 2B' 2D B R D' 2U2 R2 2U 3R' D2 2D2 3F 3U 2F2 2L' 3U2 2B2 2U' 2L' 3U' 2U' 2R2 2F' 3U2
*3. *2R' 2D' 2U2 2F' 2L' 3R B R D' U' 2L' B2 3F 2U2 L 3R' 2R' 2D' 3F' 2D L2 U2 3F 2F' F 2R' R2 3U2 L2 B' 2R' 3F2 3R2 R D' 2D2 3U 2U 3R' 3F 2F2 2L F' 2R' 2B2 2R2 R2 2B L2 F2 3U2 U 2B' 3U2 2F2 D' U 2L 2F' 2U 3F R D2 L' 2R' 2U' 3F U' 3R2 2R 3F2 2L2 B' D 2D L' 2F2 L2 R B2
*4. *2U 3R' 2R R' D2 2B' 3F F' D' 2B D' 3F2 D 3F2 D 2D' 2U' 3F2 F2 2U2 3R2 R2 2F D2 2U U' 2L 3R2 2D' 2U2 B' 2F D 2U' L2 R B 2U2 R2 3F L' 3R2 R 3U U 2L2 F' 2U2 2L2 2B2 U 2B2 2F' U 2B F 3U L 2L2 3R R' B2 2B 2U 3F 2U 2L' 3R D' 2D2 2U' L2 2R 3F2 2L2 2B2 L 2F 3R2 B'
*5. *2D 3U 2U' 2F2 2L2 2R U2 2B 3F2 R2 B' 3F L2 2D 2L' 3R R U2 2L' R' 2D2 3F' U' 2F L' 2F2 3U2 2U F' R2 3F2 U F2 U 2L 3R 2B L2 U2 L 3U2 2L' 2D' 2R' 2D2 3R2 R' 3U' 2U L' 2L 2U2 3F 2L 3F 2R' 3F2 2F2 F2 2D U2 F2 L 2B' U2 2B 2D2 B' 2F' D2 R2 D2 2F D 2F F2 3R2 2R R 3U2

*7x7x7*
*1. *B2 U' 2F2 2R' 2B2 3L' 2D 2B2 L 2D' 2F 3D 2F' 3D2 3F2 2L' 2B' 3D U2 3R2 3B2 3D2 2U2 R 2B2 2U 2B2 3F2 3L R' 3U F' L2 2L2 R' 3D2 2U L' 2R2 R2 U2 B 2B D L2 2L' 3U2 3R2 3D2 3L' 3U F' 2D U2 2B D2 2F' L 2F 2D 2U2 2F' D' 3U2 2U U2 3F2 R2 2B' 2F2 3U 3B' 2L 3R' 2F' 3R2 R2 3B' R2 3B' 2L' 3R 2B2 D' 2D2 U' B 2B F2 2R' B U2 R2 2D2 2L 2R' B' 3F2 2R 3B'
*2. *3L2 3U 3L2 B R' 3F' U' L' 3L' 3D 3U2 F 2L' 3L D2 2U' 2B2 3R' 3F 2F2 F2 3R2 B2 L' 2L2 3R 2U' L' 3F' 3U2 U2 B2 D2 B2 2B 3B' 2F F' 3D' 3L2 B 3B2 2F L' D L 2U' U' 2B' 3B 3D' 2R 2B 2F' L2 2R2 R' F2 2L 3U2 2L' B 3B2 2F2 2L2 3L2 2D2 3U B 2B L 2R2 2B' 2D2 2R R2 U2 2F2 U' B 3D2 3L 2B2 3U2 U' 2R 3F 2F U' 2B 3F' 2U2 2R' 3B2 2D' 2L 3L 3U2 B2 3F
*3. *B2 2B2 3U L' 3L' 3R2 U' F 2L2 2F' 3U' 2B2 3B 2L 2R2 U 2L R2 2U U2 2L' U2 B2 2U2 3L 3B L' 3F' 3U L2 3L' 2B' 3R B2 3F 2L' 3F' 3D 3U 3L2 2R2 D2 L' 2R B 2F 3D2 2R' 3U' L B 2R' R2 3B 2D' R2 2F2 F2 R2 2B2 U F' 2U 2R' F' 3D2 3R F' 2U 2L 2U 2R2 3D' B' 2B2 3F 2L2 3F' 2F' 3L' 2F' U2 2R2 R' 3B D 2L2 U 3B' 2D2 3D2 2U 2L2 3L 2U' 3B' 2F' L R' 3D
*4. *2B 3L' 2D L2 3U2 B' R' 2D2 2B D 3L U' B' 3B 2R2 3D 2U2 2B2 D 2L2 3L2 F 3D' 3L' 2D2 2B' L2 2B2 3B' 2F' D 3D' 2B 3F F 2R2 2U 3L D2 3L B 2L2 3B2 2D' R' 3U' 2B2 3F2 2D 3B' 3D2 3R 2U' 3F2 2D2 3D2 3B2 2F F2 2L2 3L' 3R' R 3D 2B' 2F F2 2L' 3F 2L' R' F 2D' 3F' 3R2 D' 2B' L' 3F' 2L 2D2 2B2 2F 3D' 3F 2L 3F' 3L 2R 2B' 3B 2F D2 2R' B' 3D2 3R 3U' R' 2U'
*5. *3D' 3U2 2U2 3R2 3F 3R 2F F' U' 3B2 3F F' 2D' B 2B2 3F 3U' 3F2 3L2 B R 2D2 B 2B 3L 2D2 3R 2B 2F2 3D' 3B' D 2D B2 3B2 3F 2F2 D 2D 2U2 2R U F R 2F F' 2D2 3R U2 B2 3L2 3F 3R2 3U 3F 2F' 3U 3R' 3D2 B 2B2 3B2 3F 2F2 R U 3R B 2B2 2R' B2 2R' R 3D 3U2 2U U2 2B2 2L' F D2 2F' U F 3R' 2R R 2B2 2F F 2D' 2R' 3F2 D2 U2 2L' B2 U' 3R2 U2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *U F' R F R' U2 R F2 R' 
*2. *U' F2 R2 F' R U2 R F2 
*3. *U2 F2 U' R' F2 U R' F2 U' 

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *L D2 L B2 R D2 L F2 L F' L2 D' R B L2 B' L F2 L2 D U' 
*2. *D2 U F2 D R2 D' L2 U2 B2 L2 U2 F' R' D' B' U L B2 R F D2 
*3. *B2 R2 D2 L' B2 F2 D2 B2 L2 F2 R U F' L' D2 B' D B' R' B2 U2 

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *U F L' R Uw L' F2 Uw2 L2 B Fw Rw R2 F Rw2 R' D Uw' Fw L' R2 D Uw2 L' Fw L Uw2 B2 F L Rw' R' F2 D' U2 Rw2 R D2 Fw2 Uw'
*2. *Uw R2 B' L' F2 L2 F2 Uw F' Uw' Fw' R' F U B2 F' R D2 U L' Rw2 B F2 D Uw U' B2 D' U L Rw D Rw R D2 R' D Rw2 R' F2
*3. *L2 Rw' F2 Uw' Rw2 D2 R' B' D2 U' L2 Rw U Rw2 R' Uw2 R2 D2 B F L2 R' U2 L' R' U L B' L' D' Uw2 U2 L Rw' Fw2 D2 Uw' B2 D' R2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Dw Uw' B' Fw2 Rw R B Uw' L' D L' Rw' Uw Fw2 L Uw F L' D' Uw2 Bw2 Dw2 B U' Rw' Uw' Rw2 F2 Dw2 Bw' Lw2 D2 U2 Fw' U Fw2 Rw Fw' F2 D' Dw Uw' R' B' Lw R D' Dw B' D2 L2 R' Fw2 Dw Lw2 Rw R B2 Rw' Dw
*2. *Uw' R D' L' Fw' F D2 Rw' D2 Fw' Rw2 R2 U2 F2 Lw U Lw2 R' U2 Fw2 R' F' Uw2 U Rw D2 L' R Bw' L2 Lw2 Uw' R Bw2 U' Lw R' Dw U' Lw Uw2 U2 Rw' R' Bw' Dw' B' Rw' Bw Lw Fw U' Bw' D2 Fw' U' Lw B2 Lw' B2
*3. *B Fw2 L2 R' Fw' F' R Bw D2 Bw Lw' B Dw L' Lw2 F' R2 Uw' B' D' Fw' Rw' Dw' U' Bw Lw' Rw Fw2 R Uw2 L' Lw2 Uw2 F' L2 Bw2 L2 Lw2 Uw Fw2 Dw' Uw Bw' Fw F' D' U2 F' Dw' Uw' L2 Bw Lw' Fw' L' Bw U2 F' L' R

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *U' L2 B2 D' B2 D L2 U2 F2 L2 D R' D U' R' D2 L U B R' U2 
*2. *U B2 R2 U L2 U L2 R2 D2 F2 U' L' B' L2 F L2 D' L2 R' B2 L' 
*3. *L2 F2 U2 L R2 F2 D2 L U2 L F D L' B2 U B2 R' D' B D F' 
*4. *R2 F D2 B' L2 U2 B' D2 U2 F' D2 F2 L D' R F D B' U2 L2 U 
*5. *L2 B2 F2 D' B2 U' L2 R2 D' L2 D' R' U2 F L B L D R' 
*6. *B2 L2 D' R2 F2 D' F2 U2 R2 D' B D' R D L' F2 U2 F U2 R2 D 
*7. *R' F2 U2 L D2 L' D2 U2 R D' L' B L F2 L U2 B' L' F L 
*8. *R2 D2 R2 D2 R' U2 B2 R F2 D2 L' D' B2 L' U2 F L2 B R U' 
*9. *F2 D2 F' L2 U2 F2 R2 F U2 L' B' D' F D F2 D U' L' U' B' 
*10. *F2 R2 U B2 L2 U L2 D L2 D2 L F' D' B D' F' U B2 L2 U' F' 
*11. *F2 D2 L B2 R D2 R' B2 R U2 L' B2 D L U B L' D' F' L D' 
*12. *R2 D L2 D U R2 D2 R2 F2 U' F U2 B2 F' R B2 U L' R F U2 
*13. *R' B2 U2 R2 F2 L2 U2 F2 U2 L' U2 R2 B2 D B2 F L D' B2 L D 
*14. *L2 F2 U2 R2 U L2 R2 B2 D' B' U B' F L U' B2 D' L U F' U' 
*15. *F2 D2 U2 L F2 L' U2 L R2 U2 R2 F' D L2 R' F' D U2 F' R' D' 

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *D2 L2 B2 U2 R2 U B2 R2 U' L2 D2 R B' L2 D2 R2 F L2 F L 
*2. *B' L2 B D2 R2 U2 L2 B D2 F2 L D L R D' B2 L B F2 R2 D' 
*3. *U2 R F2 L' B2 D2 R D2 R U2 F2 R D B U2 B2 L2 R U F' L' 
*4. *B2 D' U2 B2 U F2 U' L2 U' F2 D' B' D F' L B2 U' L2 D L U 
*5. *L2 D R2 U' L2 F2 U B2 U2 B2 R2 B' F L' D' R F2 L F' L' B 

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *L2 F2 D2 F R2 F D2 F' D2 R2 B' R F L2 D' R U' B L D' U' 
*2. *U F2 R2 F2 U F2 L2 D' B2 L2 D' R B U' L' U2 L' B' U R2 D' 
*3. *U2 L2 U2 R2 F' L2 R2 F2 D2 F L D2 L' F D L U F2 U 
*4. *R2 D2 L' F2 L2 U2 B2 F2 R F2 R U' B' D' L' D' B L' F' D2 F' 
*5. *R U2 L2 D2 B2 R U2 F2 R D2 R U F D R' B2 U' B U' F D 

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *L F2 L2 R' B2 U2 R U2 F2 U2 F2 U' F' L U2 R2 F' U' L F' R 
*2. *D2 U2 L2 B2 L' B2 L' B2 U2 L2 D2 L U2 B' U F D2 L B2 F' D' 
*3. *D2 B2 R F2 L D2 U2 L B2 L2 R' D U2 L B' F' L B2 F U' B2 
*4. *D2 R' D2 L U2 B2 D2 B2 U2 L F2 L D' R' B2 R2 F' R2 F U' R 
*5. *F2 D2 F2 U R2 F2 U F2 D2 U' L2 B D' R2 D' U' B' L B2 D' 

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *B2 L2 B2 D B2 D' U' F2 R2 D2 L2 F' D2 U' L U2 R B' L' D' B 

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *U' F' U' R2 F R' F2 R' U2 
*3. *U2 L2 D2 U2 B2 U2 R D2 R2 B2 F R D' B' R2 B2 L2 F L2 U 
*4. *R' U B2 Rw2 Uw B2 F2 R F' L' B2 Fw2 L2 R Uw Rw B2 Rw2 B R U2 Rw F' U2 F' L' R B' L' Rw' R B D2 Fw2 Uw2 Rw2 Fw2 Uw2 L' Rw2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *R U2 R2 F R' F' U' 
*3. *U2 B2 L2 U' F2 L2 D R2 F2 R B' F2 L U L2 F2 L2 F' L' U2 F 
*4. *R' F U2 R Fw L B' D2 B' F' D' U2 R' Uw2 R' Fw D' F2 Rw2 R2 Uw U2 F R' Fw D2 F' Rw Fw' F2 D2 Uw' U2 L B Rw' Uw U Rw2 R2
*5. *R' D L U Bw' L2 U2 Fw L' Uw' Lw D' Bw F' L' Fw D2 Bw D' R B' F2 L' Bw F U2 Lw2 D' Fw Rw2 Fw2 Rw' R2 Fw2 F U' B2 Rw2 R' Dw U2 Fw2 F' R2 U' Bw' F' R2 U' R B Rw2 D B Fw L' B' Fw' D2 R'

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=-5,d=1 / dUdU u=-3,d=-1 / ddUU u=-3,d=0 / UdUd u=-4,d=6 / dUUU u=6 / UdUU u=2 / UUUd u=-2 / UUdU u=1 / UUUU u=-4 / dddd d=-1 / ddUU
*2. *UUdd u=-2,d=-1 / dUdU u=1,d=1 / ddUU u=3,d=2 / UdUd u=6,d=-2 / dUUU u=2 / UdUU u=-5 / UUUd u=-1 / UUdU u=2 / UUUU u=0 / dddd d=-4 / ddUU
*3. *UUdd u=-5,d=2 / dUdU u=4,d=5 / ddUU u=-4,d=6 / UdUd u=2,d=2 / dUUU u=6 / UdUU u=-4 / UUUd u=5 / UUdU u=3 / UUUU u=2 / dddd d=-4 / ddUd
*4. *UUdd u=-3,d=5 / dUdU u=2,d=0 / ddUU u=4,d=2 / UdUd u=-5,d=1 / dUUU u=-3 / UdUU u=-3 / UUUd u=-5 / UUdU u=5 / UUUU u=-1 / dddd d=2 / dddU
*5. *UUdd u=-5,d=-3 / dUdU u=-5,d=6 / ddUU u=-4,d=-2 / UdUd u=0,d=6 / dUUU u=-4 / UdUU u=4 / UUUd u=-1 / UUdU u=0 / UUUU u=-2 / dddd d=-3 / dddU

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
*2. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*3. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*4. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
*5. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *L R U' R U R B L B U B L U L B u r' l b' 
*2. *U R' U' L' R L U' L' U L U R' L' B u' r b 
*3. *R' U' L' R U L R U R' U L' U L U' r' l' b 
*4. *R U L U' R' L' U' L' U' L U' L B' u' r l b 
*5. *L' U' L' R U L' U' R' U' R U' L B u' r' 

*Square-1*
*1. *(0,5) (0,-3) (-3,4) (-3,3) (-3,0) (-3,4) (0,2) (2,0) (-2,4) (0,2) (0,5) (0,4) (5,0) (0,4) (6,3) (-4,1) (0,2) (0,0)
*2. *(0,6) (0,3) (-5,2) (0,2) (0,4) (-4,0) (0,2) (0,1) (0,2) (6,0) (2,4) (2,4) (-2,0) (4,0) (-4,2) (0,3) (-3,0) (6,0) (0,0)
*3. *(-5,5) (-3,3) (0,3) (0,2) (0,3) (1,0) (-2,0) (6,0) (0,4) (-3,0) (-3,0) (3,4) (2,2) (0,4) (0,2) (0,5) (-1,0) (4,0) (0,0)
*4. *(-3,-4) (0,4) (3,3) (0,3) (6,1) (6,0) (0,5) (6,0) (5,4) (1,2) (0,5) (6,0) (0,1) (5,0) (6,0) (0,1) (0,4) (0,2)
*5. *(-5,2) (3,0) (0,1) (0,2) (-3,0) (6,3) (-2,0) (0,1) (6,5) (-2,0) (-2,2) (4,0) (0,2) (2,0) (-2,0) (0,2) (0,2) (0,2) (0,0)

I hope to NOT see any posts in this thread for the next two days  Enjoy everyone


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Dec 25, 2009)

2x2: 3.56, 3.72, 2.91, 4.30, 2.27 = 3.40
3x3: 14.18, 17.37, 14.22, 11.82, 14.90 = 14.43 
4x4: 54.58, 58.29, 53.26, 57.55, 56.29 = 56.14
5x5: 1:32.12, 1:43.69, 1:56.67, 1:47.36, 1:29.26 = 1:41.05
Magic: 1.21, 1.36, 1.52, 1.68, 1.03 = 1.36
Master Magic: 3.97, 4.69, 4.75, 3.91, 3.16 = 4.18
Square-1: 21.72, 18.54, 17.48, 22.82, 19.05 = 19.77
3x3OH: 24.42, 26.32, 28.28, 21.71, 28.27 = 26.34


----------



## richardzhang (Dec 25, 2009)

2x2:
7.53, 6.34, 7.06, 5.22, 6.72 
Woah fail avg

3x3:
DNF(8.74), 18.29, 17.19, 20.32, 16.76
Meh

2x2 BLD:
DNF,DNF, DNF

3x3 BLD:
DNF,DNF,DNF

3x3 OH:
46.36, 50.12, DNF(0.13), 53.74

Great avg considering i havent been practicing for a while and i cbf doing the 4 solve do i got a dnf


----------



## janelle (Dec 25, 2009)

*3x3*
34.19, 32.38, 32.41, 34.98, 34.77 Avg 33.79 
Pretty good for me  and little pops on the first two solves
*4x4*
3:45.22, 3:41.25, 3:20.79, 3:46.41, 3:15.17 Avg 3:35.75
Not that bad for me 
*3x3 OH*
1:20.28, 1:29.49, 1:50.77, 1:32.80, 1:35.90 Avg 1:32.73
Not really bad. My hand got sore xD
*Magic*
2.89, 3.07, 2.89, 3.13, 2.79 Avg 2.95
I don't think it's that bad since this is my first day w/ it. Too bad I broke it :/


----------



## driftboy_wen (Dec 25, 2009)

*2x2* 7.18 9.27 (6.8) 6.91 (13.59)
*3x3 * (15.83) (30.22) 19.33 16.46 17.77
*2x2 BLD* 33.03 49.69 DNF , i think my cube turn U2 instead of U when i turn the top layer when the third solve.
*3x3 BLD* 2.5.91 2.25.22 DNF, off by 3 corner cycled.
*Magic* DNF 1.77 1.81 1.83 (1.72)


----------



## JunwenYao (Dec 25, 2009)

*2x2x2：*
1. 5.45
2. 6.20
3. （4.55）
4. 5.98
5. （6.25）
Average：5.88
Good！

*3x3x3*
1. （16.19）
2. （22.38）
3. 20.41
4. 21.05
5. 20.17
Average：20.54
Good Start Bad Ending！I'm nervous!i don't know why!

*4x4x4*
1. (1:08.83) 
2. 1:15.22	
3. 1:19.28	
4. 1:15.62	
5. (1:20.48)
Average：1:16.71	

*5x5x5*
1. (2:33.12)
2. 2:47.80	
3. 2:46.81	
4. 2:40.34	
5. (DNF)
Average： 2:44.98


2x2x2 Blindfolded

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
1 DNF
2 DNF
3 DNF
Cuz i stop practice BL long time.

3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded
1. U' L2 B2 D' B2 D L2 U2 F2 L2 D R' D U' R' D2 L U B R' U2 
2. U B2 R2 U L2 U L2 R2 D2 F2 U' L' B' L2 F L2 D' L2 R' B2 L' 

*3x3x3 One Handed*
1. 40.62
2. 35.36
3. （DNF）
4. 45.88
5. （32.25）
Average：38.53
Snowing！

3x3x3 Match the scramble


3x3x3 Fewest Moves


*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
1：46.75

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
4：43.27

Magic (Just do 5 solves)


*MegaMinx*
1. (2:38.30)
2. 2:51.41
3. 2:45.02
4. 2:54.80
5. (DNF)
Average: 2:50.41

*PyraMinx*
1. 10.19
2. （9.48）
3. （DNF）
4. 18.69
5. 14.19
Average：14.36


----------



## Roy_HK (Dec 25, 2009)

master magic:
(3.85) 2.80 2.38 3.14 (1.96) avg:2.77 always got mistakes.....
magic:
1.09 1.24 3.27 (DNF) (1.05) avg:1.87 very bad....


----------



## MichaelErskine (Dec 25, 2009)

Michael Eskine
*2x2x2:* (17.08), (10.16), 10.38, 15.25, 12.36 = *12.66*
*3x3x3:* (32.55), 35.97, 42.84, (50.64), 46.59 = *41.80*
(interesting set with new Ghost Hand cube - orange and red are a bit too similar but the tiles are so nice when new!)
*4x4x4:* (2:18.25), 2:37.80, (3:18.49), 2:27.56, 2:46.28 = *2:37.21*
*5x5x5:* 4:47.09, (4:56.06), 4:15.92, 4:31.82, (4:00.70) = *4:31.61*
(the 4min is my PB I think)
*6x6x6:* (7:43.88), 9:37.03+, (11:50.72), 9:29.97, 8:13.47 = *9:06.82*
mad: annoying pops - I'm going to have to modify this V6)
*7x7x7:* 15:00.20, (13:08.70), 13:35.01, (15:11.89), 13:45.15 = *14:06.79*
fp aw jeez! Multiple failures in all stages!)
*2x2x2 Blindfolded:* 
*3x3x3 Blindfolded:* DNF mad: great memo then immediately forgot how to do a J-Perm mid-algorithm!), DNF (I don't have a fixed way of starting new cycles and this scramble has a lot for my method. I quickly got lost and gave up), DNF (12/12 edges - now using a specific way of remembering cycles) = *DNF* 
*4x4x4 Blindfolded:* 
*5x5x5 Blindfolded:* 
*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded:* 
*3x3x3 One Handed:* 1:54.86, (1:15.40), (2:30.57), 2:02.54, 1:31.05 = *1:49.48*
(the fail-a-thon continues with horrible times; way off average) 
*3x3x3 With Feet:* 
*3x3x3 Match the scramble:* 
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves:* 
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay:* *4:10.32*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay:* *8:15.81*
*Magic:* 2.18, (3.17), 2.32, 2.25, (2.01) = *2.25*
*Master Magic:* 
*Clock:* (25.06), (30.43), 25.83, 26.06, 28.72 = *26.87*
*MegaMinx:* 4:55.56, (5:12.73), 5:10.03+, (4:46.71), 4:56.59 = *5:00.73*
*PyraMinx:* (30.93+), 26.08, (15.41), 18.15, 15.52 = *19.92*
(Some bad mistakes there! Need practice!)
*Square-1:* 8:22.94, (3:46.73), 4:53.54, DNF, (DNF) = *DNF*
(DNFs due to parity, the algorithm for which I cannot remember  )


----------



## plechoss (Dec 25, 2009)

*2x2:* 3.90, 3.58, (2.78), (4.90), 4.25 = *3.91* 
*3x3:* (10.81), 11.53, 11.19, (12.59), 11.05 = *11.26*  2GLL on the third one 
*2x2bld:* DNF(14.22), 16.80, 16.81 = *16.80* first one - wrong cll, ended up with Yperm, second one was really weird  third one could be alot faster 
*4x4:* 1:16.30, 1:10.25, (1:18.68), (1:03.91), 1:04.80 = *1:10.45* both sub1:10s had pll parity :fp
*3x3oh:* (24.02), 22.08, (18.53), 20.02, 21.75 = *21.28*
*3x3bld:* DNF(3:40.97), 2:13.40, DNF(4:11.14) = *2:13.40* yay! success 
*fewest moves:* *34*- R' F' U2 B2 U L U2 L' y' U' R2 U R U R U' R' U' R U R U2 y R' U' R U2 R' U2 R2 U R' U R U2 R'
cross - R' F' U2 B2
1st pair - U L U2 L' U'
2nd and 3rd- y' R U R' *.* R' U R U2
finish - y R' U' R U2 R' U2 R2 U R' U R U2 R'
*.* - R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2, 4 moves cancelling  not so bad


----------



## Yes We Can! (Dec 25, 2009)

*3x3 BLD:* DNF, DNF, DNF
So frustrating 

*2x2:* 3.87, 6.62, (3.66), (6.71), 3.95 = 4.81
With counting 6... LOL  4.xy average without any 4.xy time 

*2x2 BLD:* 28.86, DNF, DNF = 28.86
Too easy.

*Magic:* 1.34, 1.09, DNF, 1.71, 1.05 = 1.38
Wow. Fail.

*3x3:* 15.05, 12.28, (11.11), (41.09), 13.00 = 13.44
_Lol, counting 15. Haven't practiced 3x3, but I am still decent._

*OH:* (25.81), 35.14, 33.64, (35.58), 27.98 = 32.36
First was non-lucky and last PLL skip 

*4x4:* (1:12.91+), 1:11.02, (57.94), 1:08.88, 1:01.88 = 1:07.26
Not bad! Very good single! I must practice.


----------



## anythingtwisty (Dec 25, 2009)

*2x2*= 9.00, (8.02), 9.75, (13.61), 10.91 = *9.89*
hmm
*3x3*= (23.06), 24.38, 23.14, (30.62), 27.12 = *24.88*
At least it's sub-25....
*4x4*= (1:38.53), 1:56.61, 1:50.75, (2:19.89), 1:57.36 = *1:54.91*
yay sub 2, and single PB
*5x5*=(4:23.25), 3:24.74, (2:56.92), 3:55.03, 3:53.69 = *3:44.49*
that third solve came out of NOWHERE, a PB average as well as single
*6x6*= (8:35.28), 7:21.09, 7:50.41, (7:02.70), 7:15.53= *7:29.01*
I seem to be getting a LOT more presents than I expected! 
*7x7*= 13:51.47, (DNF), 13.21.45, (13:07.58), 13:48.75 = *13:40.56*
yuck
*3x3OH*= 53.42, 46.89, (1:00.67), (42.25), 44.69 = *48.33*
PB!!
*2-4*= *3:01.25*
ugh
*2-5*= *6:01.97*
hmm
*Magic*= 2.40, (2.24), (2.72), 2.56, 2.72= *2.56*
*Pyraminx*= 10.23, (20.39), (9.24), 10.44, 12.53 = *11.07*
meh


----------



## onionhoney (Dec 25, 2009)

1 2.609 [Ortega,easy FL] 
2 2.078 [Guimond,Orientation Skip] 
3 3.000 [Guimond] 
4 (4.344) [Ortega] 
5 (1.953) [Ortega, XLL Skip] 
= 2.56 
(I don't like to use Guimond these days and i don't know why...BTW,i'm learning CLL these days, starts with the T case, thanks Rowe for his nice video.)

Good scrambles. lol


----------



## Yichen (Dec 25, 2009)

Yichen:

2x2x2: *4.35*
(3.94), 4.03, 4.44, (4.81), 4.58


3x3x3: *16.92*
(15.50), 16.80, 17.06, (18.86), 16.91


4x4x4: *1:29.23*
1:23.75, (1:35.97), (1:15.84), 1:29.82, 1:34.13


3x3x3 One Handed: *39.08*
38.18, 39.05, 40.02, (41.89), (34.06)


2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: *1:56.56*


MegaMinx: *3:03.07*
3:02.03
3:03.13 
3:04.04
(2:55.89)
(3:06.97)
2 3 4 5 6....


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Dec 25, 2009)

2x2: 13.13, (17.94), 12.06, (11.82), 12.59 = 12.59
I really need to get a 2x2 that doesn't need wrist turns.

4x4: (1:13.87[OP]), 1:10.12[P], (1:09.23[O]), 1:11.14[O], 1:09.26[P] = 1:10.17
Parities don't like me.

Square-1: 52.70, (1:19.71), (42.87), 56.65, 1:09.40 = 59.58
Sub1! 

3x3: (12.91), 15.60, 14.81, (17.23), 15.46 = 15.29
Always a bad solve in every average XD

3x3 OH: (31.65), 33.62, (38.91), 35.67, 35.07 = 34.79
Pretty good for me 

2-3-4 Relay: 1:42.47[OP]
The splits were about 15-15-1:12. Quite a good 4x4 solve for me too considering OP

3x3 BLD: DNF(3:56.20), 3:10.07, DNF(3:41.37) = 3.10.07
First was off by 2 edges. I realised that I had memo-ed wrong halfway into the solve thanks to my awesome semi-photographic memory, I managed to fix it, but I put in 2 edges wrongly ending in misorientation. I screwed up a setup on my 3rd.

Magic: 1.77, 1.74, (2.05), (1.57), 1.68 = 1.73
I don't know why I even have a Magic 

3x3 MTS: 1:57.30, (2:20.99), (1:47.24), 2:04.47, 1:49.17 = 1:56.98
Wow sub 2!

2x2 BLD: 55.22, (53.11), (1:23.12) = 53.11
I use Old Pochmann xD

FMC: 45
R' F' U2 B2
F U' F'
U L U' L'
R' U R2 U2 R' U2 R2 U R' U' R U
z' y L F' L' U' L U F U' L' U'
R U R' y' R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R2
My FMC is horrible. This is my first attempt ever xD

Megaminx: 3:11.25, (3:14.46), 3:12.34, (2:57.10), 3:03.86 = 3:09.15
Nice 

Multi BLD: 2/2 in 10:39.86


----------



## Edmund (Dec 25, 2009)

CHRISTMAS MORNING CUBING (no new cubes for xmas [i didn't even really want any new ones] but i am listening to music using my new skullcandys and wearing my new hoodie  ) 
Im using Christmas Colors!

3x3
16.41
16.06, 16.42, 16.74, (21.79), (15.24)
Comment: first solve was pll skip  lame for lucky solve

OH
31.51
(37.50), 32.58, 32.67, 29.27, (27.96)
Comment: meh. pretty whatever except im angry about the first solve but i cant be angry cuz its CHRISTMAS

I guess I'll do the Magic times in blue for Chanukah (yea I know it's over)
Magic
1.48
(1.40), 1.41, (1.58), 1.47, 1.56
Comment: Nice, norm when I'm this fast I get at least 1 dnf.


----------



## Evan Liu (Dec 25, 2009)

*2x2:* 8.47 8.42 (10.05) (6.27) 8.34 => 8.41

*3x3:* 21.86 (26.55) 21.05 21.86 (20.61) => 21.59

*4x4:* (1:47.77) 1:43.17 1:37.62 (1:24.70) 1:27.73 => 1:36.17

*5x5:* 3:43.66 (4:02.64) 3:44.28 (3:10.52) 3:58.30 => 3:48.75

*3x3 OH:* (33.02) 43.67 (45.47) 43.14 40.42 => 42.41

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay:* 1:55.92

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay:* 5:55.84

*Magic:* 1.39 (DNF) (1.36) 2.02 1.83 => 1.75


----------



## Robert-Y (Dec 26, 2009)

4x4x4:

51.08 (OP)
40.37
42.76
46.16 (DP)
47.78 (PP)

Average: 45.57

Comment: Disappointing first and last solve. Good average though


----------



## elimescube (Dec 26, 2009)

Last competition of 2009. Let's see how many events I can do.

So far: 3/18/23

*2x2x2:* 4.81, (4.43), 4.81, (5.41), 4.44 = *4.69* Very, very good. Very, very easy scrambles.
*3x3x3:* 16.15, (14.81), 18.08, (21.08), 18.25 = *17.49* Awe. That could have been so nice.
*4x4x4:* 1:09.61, 1:11.46, 1:02.72, (1:02.44), (1:12.75) = *1:07.93* Rather nice.
*5x5x5:*
*6x6x6:*
*7x7x7:*
*2x2x2 BLD:*
*3x3x3 BLD:*
*3x3x3 MultiBLD:*
*3x3x3 OH:*
*3x3x3 FM:*
*234 Relay:*
*2345 Relay:*
*Magic:*
*Master Magic:*
*Megaminx:*
*Pyraminx:*
*Square-1:*


----------



## JustinJ (Dec 26, 2009)

3x3: 12.97, 16.53, 13.02, 15.75, 14.97 = 14.58

Meh, on brand new cube, so whatever.

2x2: 2.36, (2.71), (2.08), 2.44, 2.08 = 2.29

lolscrambles

2x2 BLD: 18.59+, DNF, 9.22 = 9.22

EDIT: Btw, this is Yalow, so you should probably take that into account when adding my overall results.


----------



## blizzardmb (Dec 26, 2009)

*2x2*:*7.79* 7.88, (5.90), 8.36, (9.29), 7.12

*3x3*:*29.88* (24.61), 34.52, 25.06, 30.06, (38.65)

*4x4*:*2:11.75* (1:59.31), 2:11.95, 2:06.79, 2:16.51, (2:30.65)

*5x5*:*5:25.10* 5:57.23, 5:20.21, (7:06.00), (4:28.92), 4:57.87

*3x3 OH*:*1:23.77* 1:28.78, (1:28.96), 1:18.76, 1:23.75, (1:14.80)

*2x2 BLD*:*35.95* 35.95, DNF, 45.32

*2x2+3x3+4x4 Relay*:*2:51.07*

*2x2+3x3+4x4+5x5 Relay*:*7:34.09*

*Megaminx*:*4:04.17* (4:45.71), 4:08.96, (3:18.02), 4:20.51, 3:42.97

*Pyraminx*:*20.30* 19.97, (22.53), 20.23, 20.71, (18.51)

*square-1*:*1:08.85* (1:30.11), 1:09.88, 1:12.88, 1:03.79, (59.64)

*3x3 Mts*:*1:47.87* (1:57.77), 1:51.12, 1:43.56, (1:37.48), 1:48.92

*3x3 fmc*:*63*


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 26, 2009)

*2x2x2: 6.92*
8.19, 6.26, 6.31, (6.24), (8.27)
Comment: REALLY easy scrambles.

*3x3x3: 21.10*
20.60, 21.74, (23.53), 20.96, (18.21)
Comment: Pretty average.

*4x4x4:*

*5x5x5:*

*3x3x3 One Handed: 50.85*
(42.59), (57.78), 51.38, 50.68, 50.49
Comment: Almost sub-50.

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves: 49*
Solution: 2x2x2: B2 D R' F' D' F U2
2x2x3: F D2 F' D F'
Good Edges: z2 y F U' R' F' R
2x3x3: U F U2 F U F'
EJF2L: y' R' U2 R U2 R' U2 R U R' U' R 
PLL: U y R' U' R' d' R' F' R2 U' R' U' R' F' R U' F 
Comment: Probably could've done better, but I was running out of time.

*2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4 Relay: 2:12.15*
Comment: Really bad.

*2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4+5x5x5 Relay:*

*Pyraminx:*


----------



## Rubiks560 (Dec 26, 2009)

2x2 10.24, 9.25, 4.27, 6.93, 6.02 = 7.40
Comment. Should have been better.

3x3 16.38, 19.92, 20.03, 16.74, 17.87 = 18.18
Comment. I'm going to shoot my self now.

4x4 1:17.15, 1:42.89, 1:33.42, 1:36.67, 2:04.31 = 1:37.66
Comment. That was as bad as it can get

5x5 2:42.63, 2:57.03, 2:44.63, 2:49.27, 2:57.75 = 2:50.31
Comment. Could have been better 

2x2 Blindfolded 55.44, DNF(45.60), DNF(1:13.68) = 55.44
Commnent.I suck at 2x2 BLD

3x3 Blindfolded DNF(3:36.48), 4:45.73, DNF(3:35.10) = 4:45.73

3x3 One handed 41.14, 32.22, 33.33, 30.05, 40.05 = 35.20
Comment. All my averages suck today!

2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay. 1:48.01
Comment. That was pretty good

2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay. 5:09.61
Comment. It would have been like 4:30.xx But I had a huge pop on the last turn of my pll on 5x5

Megaminx 2:41.21, 2:06.38, 2:28.82, 2:22.33, 2:38.47 = 2:29..87
Comment. GRRRRRR!!!! I SUCK SO MUCH TODAY!

Magic. 1.18, 1.12, 1.11, 1.08, 1.14 = 1.12
Comment. That was a good average

3x3 MTS. 5:00.88, 4:43.41, 2:54.99, 4:44.44, 3:43.43 = 4:23.76
Comment. The 4:44.44 is totally awesome!


----------



## Edmund (Dec 26, 2009)

Yichen said:


> Yichen:





blizzardmb said:


> *2x2*
> 
> *3x3*
> 
> ...



Please don't reserve post spaces with empty posts. Who cares if you make page 2 or not? It's annoying because plenty of times posts started like this never end up getting filled up and are no more than spam.


----------



## jave (Dec 26, 2009)

*3x3x3: 32.15*  
29.96
(29.61)
32.30 [F2L fail]
(36.59) [OLL fail]
34.19 [F2l fail]
Further comments: Not my best performance. Was using new cube, not used to it yet.  And no warm up.

*4x4x4: 2:49.86*
3:09.34
2:33.01
(2:26.55)
(3.15:52)
2.47:23
Comments: I only learned 4x4x4 three days ago. So cut me some slack 

*3x3x3 OH: 1:11.32*
1:26.64
(0:55.81)
1:02.92
1:04.40
(1:37.43) [one-hand amnesia and screwed up my OLL]
Comments: Not good, but not bad? Because I only solve OH once a week, and it's when I join this competition.
*
Pyraminx: 14.52*
(35.70)
11.63
10.98
(9.99)
20.94
Comments: My first time TRYING to speedsolve a pyraminx. hmm...


----------



## Hong_Zhang (Dec 26, 2009)

*2x2x2: 5.44*
5.89 [6.16] (4.46) 5.12 5.30
Comments: good starting.

*3x3x3: 23.51*
23.51 [35.15] 22.95 (20.56) 24.07
Comments: no sub20 single? pop at 2nd and wrong cross the last.

*4x4x4: 1:34.69*
1:28.83 1:36.60 [1:39.15] 1:38.64 (1:28.70)
Comments: average.

*5x5x5: 2:36.24*
[2:54.08] 2:49.83 2:41.53 (2:09.03) 2:17.36
Comments: single nearly PB(2:07.xy), suck average.

*7x7x7: 8:29.48*
[8:44.04] 8:21.99 8:38.52 (7:57.05) 8:27.93
Comments: feel headache while 7x7 in my hands.
*
2x2BLD: 41.23*
(41.23) 1:03.59 44.07
Comments: average.

*3x3BLD: 2:15.36*
2:53.66 DNF (2:15.36)
Comments: the DNF was sth like 3:17.xy. so much noise around me.

*3x3 MultiBLD: 2/4(0 points) 22:53*
Comments: I can do 3/3 but have tried 4 for several times with at most 2/4 success.

*3x3 OH: 1:20.39*
[1:48.82] 1:14.67 1:39.08 (1:00.03) 1:07.43
Comments: couldn't be worse any more.

*3x3 MTS: 1:25.81*
[2:21.05] 1:13.79 1:39.99 1:23.66 (1:04.51)
Comments: when u messed up in MTS, it's really a mess.

*3x3 WF: 3:15.22*
(3:12.92) 3:17.52 3:13.44 [3:45.09] 3:14.59
Comments: only the 4th failed, got a PB average.
*
234 relay:2:09.15
2345 relay: 5:16.90*
Comments: i suck on relay!

*Pyraminx: 12.10*
15.24(13.24+2) (9.00) 9.30 11.75 [17.12]
Comments: if not the +2, it would be a PB average.

*SQ-1: 33.58*
33.54 37.64 [40.72] (24.66) 29.66
Comments: not so good.
*
Megaminx: 2:54.23*
[3:16.10] 2:56.87 3:04.19 (2:40.79) 2:41.63
Comments: very good, single and average.

*FMC: 36 moves*
SCRAMBLE: 
1. B2 L2 B2 D B2 D' U' F2 R2 D2 L2 F' D2 U' L U2 R B' L' D' B 

CROSS: R' F' U2 B2 (4)
F2L-1: F U' F' (3)
F2L-2: L' B L B' (4)
F2L-3: B U B' U2 R U' R' (7)
F2L-4: U' R' U R U B U' B' (8)
OLL: F U F' U' F' L F L' (8)
PLL: L F' L B2 L' F L B2 L2 (9)
2 moves canceled between F2L 2 and 3.
5 moves canceled between OLL and PLL.
SOLUTION(36 moves):
R' F' U2 B2 F U' F' L' B L U B' U2 R U' R' U' R' U R U B U' B' F U F' U' F' L2 B2 L' F L B2 L2


----------



## guusrs (Dec 26, 2009)

fmc: D' R2 D L U2 F D' F' L. R' D' R2 F' R' F2 D' F' L' D R' D' R L D R2 D2 R' L2 (*28*)

- found promising 2x2x3 pseudo block D' R2 D L U2 F D' F' L (9)
- but no good continuation found
- so trying NISS: using this start as premoves [L' F D F' U2 L' D' R2 D] (9) for inverse scramble 
- inverse scramble: B' D L B R' U2 L' U D2 F L2 D2 R2 F2 U D B2 D' B2 L2 B2
- then fount F2L: L2 R D2 R2 D' L' R' D R D' L (9+11)
- Last layer: F D F2 R F R2 D R (28)
- invert the whole thing
40 minutes or so....
Gus


----------



## wrbcube4 (Dec 26, 2009)

222: (5.03), 4.81, (3.02), 4.47, 3.88 = 4.39
333: (26.80), 22.61, 21.72, 23.16, (17.72) = 22.50


----------



## fanwuq (Dec 27, 2009)

FMC: 31 moves

8 move 2x2x3
19 move skeleton with 4 wrong corners
immediate 3 cycle cancels 2 moves
insert 3 cycle cancels 2 moves

BD'R2B'R' UF'U]R(B' U'BD2B'U B)R']D'LB' L'B2D2RB' L']BR'B'L D


----------



## Kian (Dec 27, 2009)

2x2- 4.62, 7.17, 4.44, 6.80, 6.31
3x3- 16.21, 17.75, 20.24, 16.62, 14.98
4x4- DNF, 1:10.87, 59.55, 1:05.04, 1:06.31
5x5- 2:15.30, 2:33.07, 2:20.42, 2:20.07, 2:19.30
7x7- 8:56.07, 7:42.41, 7:32.13, 8:38.31, 8:15.22
2x2 BLD- 28.77, DNF, DNF
3x3 BLD- 5:35.86, 5:12.37, DNF
MultiBLD- 3/4 32:23.98 2 Points
3x3 OH- 47.74, 42.08, 39.48, 44.10, 38.71
FMC- 46 moves
z2 L2 D2 U2 L U' L' U2 R F' U F U2 R' U' R L' U2 L U F' U2 F U F' U' F y' r' U2 R U R' U r y R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R2 y' R' U R U2
2-4 Relay- 1:50.23
2-5 Relay- 3:53.29


----------



## chahupping (Dec 27, 2009)

2x2
11.76	,9.42 ,9.72	,9.09 ,10.42 =10.08:fp

3x3
18.78,23.48,17.86,15.47,18.17 =18.75
good for me! ^^

4x4
1:34.67,1:33.78,1:48.02 ,1:38.66 ,	1:20.09
last solve could be sub1 if i din't screw up my 3x3 part.. :fp

5x5 =2:49.78
3:05.53,2:53.38,2:46.45, 2:40.21,2:43.34:confused:

2-4 = 2:4.61
started my 4x4 at 40secs.. T_T:fp

2-5 = 4:47.80

pyraminx =24.67
20.91	,28.34,27.12,21.42,25.58:fp

3x3 OH =35.78
34.73, 31.27, 40.50, 38.39, 34.00


----------



## zaub3rfr4g (Dec 27, 2009)

*2X2*
avg *5.16*
5.36, 5.45, (3.34), (7.05), 4.67

*3X3*
avg *16.43*
(14.02), (17.94), 16.22, 17.48, 15.58

*3X3FM*
*47* moves, fridrich

*4X4*
avg *1:19.67*
(1:08.95), 1:23.80, (1:24.91), 1:22.50, 1:12.72

*2X2BLD*
*5.33*, dnf, dnf

*3X3BLD*
dnf, dnf, *1:50.62*

*3X3OH*
avg *50.88*
(59.78), 46.81, 53.76, 52.06, (45.20)

*2-4RELAY*
*1:45.58*

*MAGIC*
avg *1.41*
1.38, 1.40, 1.46, (1.69), (1.33)


----------



## MTGjumper (Dec 27, 2009)

2x2: 3.61, (2.92), (4.58), 3.57, 3.09 = 3.42
NL, OLL skip, NL, NL, PLL skip

3x3: 12.55, (15.14), 12.47, (10.15), 11.78 = 12.27

4x4: 54.20, 50.85, (59.62), 56.05, (50.77) = 53.70

5x5: 1:49.33, (1:47.66), (2:09.54), 2:04.04, 1:49.79 = 1:54.39
Super consistent...

234: 1:11.17

2345: 3:06.78

MTS: (1:21.08), (1:39.91), 1:36.78, 1:39.49, 1:22.93 = 1:33.07

OH: 30.88, (33.14), (26.44), 27.75, 29.65 = 29.43

2x2 BLD: DNF, DNF, 11.32
Yeah, guessed corner permutation each time, and managed to get lucky on my fastest solve 

Sq-1: 15.04, 15.81, (13.60), (15.92), 14.87 = 15.24
Slightly poor, but I had four parities 

FMC:


----------



## MistArts (Dec 27, 2009)

*2x2x2:* 5.24, 5.13, (4.34), (5.52), 4.42 = 4.93

*FMC:* D' F D2 F' U2 L D' F D F2 D2 L D R D' L R2 F R F' R2 F U R U' F' U F R' F' U' F D' R' D F2 D' R D R F2 R' F2 R' F2 (45)

Safety solve. :\

*2x2x2 BLD:* DNF, DNF, 25.12 = 25.12


----------



## Lumej (Dec 27, 2009)

*Lumej*

*2x2:* (16.50), 13.55, (13.36), 13.56, 14.71 = 13.94
*3x3:* 22.38, 25.40, (21.38), (DNF), 22.21 = 23.33
_The timer didn't start on the fourth solve_
*4x4:* (2:28.56), 2:22.21, 2:03.65, (1:52.40), 1:52.72 = 2:06.19
*5x5:* 4:27.99, (4:06.56), 4:29.81, 4:22.40, (4:56.84) = 4:26.73
_B A D_
*7x7:* 12:53.65, (12:37.02), 13:16.60, (16:43.81), 13:02.26 = 13:04.17
*2x2bld:* 3:02.66, DNF (3:21.31), 3:14.28 = 3:02.66
*3x3oh:* 1:15.18, (1:02.47), (1:25.55), 1:09.30, 1:04.53 = 1:09.67
_A lot of luck was involved_
*MTS:* (5:12.40), 2:29.91, 2:12.68, (2:00.38), 2:26.25 = 2:22.95
mistake on the first solve and beginners LL on the last four
*2-3-4: *02:37.27
*2-3-4-5:* 6:39.15
*Clock:* 45.33, 36.13, (DNF), (33.18), 36.84 = 39.43
*Megaminx:* (5:25.59), 5:03.13, 4:43.80, 4:56.43, (4:34.53) = 4:54.45
*Sq-1:* 2:44.72, 2:23.77, (1:28.15), 1:59.77, (3:00.84) = 2:22.75


----------



## PeterV (Dec 27, 2009)

PeterV:

2x2x2: (14.42), 7.00, (4.08), 8.59, 11.31 = *8.97 avg.*

3x3x3: 35.05, (23.40), 29.85, (48.99), 25.91 = *30.27 avg.*

4x4x4: 2:29.56, 2:51.17, (DNF), 3:02.42, (2:21.25) = *2:47.72 avg.*

2-4 Relay: *3:34.52*

2-5 Relay: *8:06.25*

Magic: (1.54), (DNF), 1.62, 1.56, 1.66 = *1.61 avg.*


----------



## SebCube (Dec 28, 2009)

3x3x3
1:	00:41.03
2:	00:49.86
3:	00:52.13
4:	00:51.11
5:	00:41.87
Avg. 5: 00:47.20


----------



## Hays (Dec 28, 2009)

2x2: (9.16) (4.95) 6.13 5.28 7.09 = 6.17
3x3: 12.78 (11.25) 13.39 13.52 (DNF) =13.23
4x4: 56.86 (1:17.03) (56.84) 1:04.38 1:08.67 = 1:03.3
5x5: 1:31.64 (1:31.13) 1:35.03 1:33.5 (1:46.98) = 1:33.39
2x2-4x4 relay: 1:16.83
2x2-5x5 relay: 2:56.91


----------



## Edam (Dec 28, 2009)

_3x3_(14.27), (19.06), 18.71, 15.97, 16.72 = *17.13*


----------



## lilkdub503 (Dec 28, 2009)

*lilkdub503*

*2x2:* 18.02, (12.41), 16.41, 16.77, (20.50) = 17.07 Comment: Using my special cube. It's not good at all. 4x4, 2 layers at a time.
*3x3:* 21.03, 26.58+, 22.55, (29.58), (20.56) = 23.39 Comment: Finally got stickers! Average for me. So glad to have an orange side after 3 months.
*4x4:* 2:40.05, (2:47.15), 2:36.38, (2:32.43), 2:45.40 = 2:40.61 Comment: Horrid. I really suck at medium cubes.
*Megaminx:* 6:11.96+, 5:39.34, (5:11.44), 5:26.46, (6:38.96) = 5:45.59 Comment: Got and learned mega on my own except last layer on Dec 26, done on Dec 31 early. On #5, I failed at EP like 5 times. :fp But, it is PB single and average of 5 (not fast enough for 12 yet). A5 beat previous single few hours prior. Loosening helped a ton.
*3x3 OH:* 1:07.15, (1:09.13), 1:03.11, (58.16), 1:01.44 = 1:03.90 Comment: Not as good as I thought. 58 was my new Z-Perm, and I made a mistake. I thought the 63 was clean, but apparently not.


----------



## ManasijV (Dec 28, 2009)

3x3: 12.94, 12.27, 14.59, 14.13, 14.64

3x3 OH: 28.75, 25.56, 25.84, 28.74, 27.61


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 28, 2009)

2x2x2: *Avg = 11.95*
5:	00:12.32	
4:	00:12.11	
3:	(00:17.36)	
2:	(00:09.18)	
1:	00:11.44	

3x3x3: *Avg = 33.35*
5:	00:34.26
4:	00:37.93	
3:	(00:24.63)	
2:	(DNF)	
1:	00:27.86	

3x3x3 OH: *Avg = 01:12.30*
5:	00:57.93	
4:	01:30.08	
3:	01:23.59	
2:	01:12.77	
1:	01:00.52	

*Comments:*

2x2x2: I'm impressed

3x3x3: *FAIL* After the first DNF, I didn't want another, so when I stuffed up, (nearly every solve after) I just went with the flow and fixed it up. My look ahead was bad and I kept on getting my OLL algs confused 

3x3x3 OH: Disapointed, I avoided any DNF's even though I screwed up a number of times.


----------



## cubedude7 (Dec 28, 2009)

2x2: 6:48, (6.64), 6.19, (5.75), 6.31
avg = 6.33, quite good for 2 months no practise

3x3: 20.06, 17.94, (20.42), 19.63, (16.14) 
avg = 19.21, last solve had U perm =D

4x4: (1:25.81), 1:29.00, 1:28.30, (1:35.84), 1:29.86 
avg = 1:29.06, what the heck man, all the solves (except last one, (OP)) had double parity, I HATE PLL PARITY!

5x5: 2:10.36, (2:04.17), 2:17.01, (2:24.73), 2:10.75 
avg = 2:12.71 good

6x6: 4:44.55, (5:02.29), 4:38.49, 4:41.90, (4:24.93)
avg = 4:41.65 Nightwish gives me good times 

7x7: 7:29.66, (7:58.00), 7:40.51, (7:19.70), 7:22.06
avg = 7:30.74

Pyraminx: (7.19), (14.23), 12.72, 11.02, 10.43
avg = 11.39, meh.

Megaminx: (2:47.59), 3:04.31, (3:06.90), 2:53.08, 2:58.24
avg = 2:58.55, meh.

Square-1: 28.62, (48.38), 23.66, 26.61, (23.48)
avg = 26.30, quite good

Clock: (15.62), 13.09, 15.11, (11.77), 14.75
avg = 14.32, normall, I don't practise clock much.

2x2+3x3+4x4: 1:47.10

2x2+3x3+4x4+5x5: 3:57.28


----------



## James Ludlow (Dec 28, 2009)

_jamesdeanludlow_

_2x2_ - 10.11 9.72 10.66 10.50 12.65 *10.42*
_3x3_ - 23.27 23.52 26.90 26.93 22.22 *24.56*
_4x4_ - 1.27.63 O 1.31.90 P 1.23.16 P 1.39.58+ 1.32.93 *1.30.82*
_5x5_ - 2.28.16 2.28.08 2.47.30 2.48.75 2.39.88 *2.38.43* Get in - counting sub2.30. 
_6x6_ - 5.21.59 5.53.15 OP 5.45.16 O 5.39.22 P 5.33.09 *5.39.16*
_7x7_ - 9.29.34 8.23.68 9.18.45 8.16.91 9.03.97 *8.55.37* Guess which 3 solves were on my new V7?
_2-4 Relay_ - *2.06.99*
_2-5 Relay_ - *5.06.25*
_3x3 OH_ - 1.22.72 1.15.28 1.34.09 1.26.81 1.25.25 *1.24.93* Easy U perm on second. Must learn 2gen Zperm for OH - on 3rd.
_Magic_ - 1.83 1.53 1.59 3.58+ 1.53 *1.65*
_Master Magic_ - 2.96 DNF 2.97 2.89 3.00 *2.98* Stupid DNF
_Clock_ - 16.03 17.43 17.38 18.78 16.72 *17.18*
_Pyraminx_ - 28.78 15.97 20.28 14.55 11.78 *16.93 *Quality SD!
_Megaminx_ - 3.19.19 3.45.75 3.48.59 3.43.06 DNF *3.45.80* Messed up halfway, and again at end on last solve. Got frustrated and stopped.
_Square1_ - 1.19.56 55.28 1.13.44 1.04.02 1.11.28 *1.09.58*

More to come. Will fill in avgs. Hectic time of year.


----------



## RubikMagicPuzzleToy (Dec 28, 2009)

*2x2:*
*1.* (6.50) *2.* 8.12 *3.* 9.61 *4.* 10.25 *5.* (12.42)
Avg (3/5): 9.32

*3x3:*
*1.* (31.60) *2.* 25.12 *3.* (22.54) (X-cross) *4.* 26.31 *5.* 28.89
Avg (3/5): 26.77

*4x4:*
*1.* (1:40.53) *2.* (2:19.23) *3.* 1:50.96 *4.* 2:06.43 *5.* 1:52.68
Avg (3/5): 1:56.69

VERY good times (for me anyway)


----------



## kjcellist (Dec 29, 2009)

3x3x3: (29.18), (37.62), 35.33, 32.98, 31.57 = 33.29


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Dec 29, 2009)

2x2 - (10.83); 13.61; (24.03); 14.24; 16.15_____average - 14.67

3x3 - 32.74; 39.13; (42.54); (31.54); 38.74_____average - 36.87


----------



## Jai (Dec 29, 2009)

2x2: 3.32, 3.99, 4.44, 6.16, 3.95 = 4.13

3x3: 11.26, 11.61, 12.96, 11.56, 10.86 = 11.47

4x4: 59.95, 58.26, 56.66, 55.35, 55.06 = 56.76

5x5: 2:02.73, 2:00.35, 1:58.17, 1:47.03, 1:53.76 = 1:57.43

OH: 17.13, 18.21, 16.63, 10.86, 16.55 = 16.77
Comment: 10.86 was Sune OLL and PLL skip. 

2-4 Relay: 1:08.15

Pyra: 7.04, 7.12, 7.05, 4.71, 4.99 = 6.36


----------



## mande (Dec 29, 2009)

2x2: (10.97), 8.62, 7.91, (6.46), 8.81 = 8.44
Comment: Not so good.

2x2 BLD: 39.34, 39.38, 40.92 = 39.34
Comment: Wow, just wow.

3x3: 19.20, 16.68, (24.46), 21.84, (16.02) = 19.24
Comment: Pretty good considering I'm out of practice and using a terrible cube.

4x4: 1:57.80 [P], (1:58.66) [OP], (1:39.17) [OP], 1:49.08 [O], 1:40.57 = 1:49:15
Comment: I thought I had OLL parity on the first solve, after performing the algo I realised that I had put in 1 flipped edge during F2L 
Good average though.

3x3 BLD: 2:19.72 (1:12), 2:51.88 (1:23), DNF(2:46.04) = 2:19.72
Comment: DNF was off by a U perm. Fairly good times for me.

3x3 MultiBLD: 2/2 (10:02) = 2 points
Comment: Memo was about 6 minutes. This is probably the first time I'm doing multi since my last comp which was in October. I'm pretty satisfied.

3x3 OH: 42.54, (37.78), 42.21, 42.76, (DNF) = 42.50
Comment: Timer malfunction on the last solve. OK average.

3x3 MTS: 1:25.99, 1:16.57, (1:59.73), (1:07.33), 1:25.77 = 1:22:78
Comment: Should have been better.

3x3 FMC: 38 moves
Solution: R B' R2 F' L U' L' B' U2 B2 U B' U F U F' R U2 R' U' R U2 R' U' B2 U2 B' U' B U' B' U B' U B U2 B' U2

Explanation:
Cross: R B' R2 F' = 4
F2L 1: L U' L' B' U2 (B) = 6
F2L 2: (B) U B' U F U F' = 7
F2L 3: R U2 R' U' R U2 R' U' = 8
F2L 4: B2 U2 B' U' B U' (B2) = 7
OLL: (B) U B' U B U2 B' = 7
PLL skip
AUF: U2 = 1
Total = 40 - 2 moves cancel = 38

Comment: First time I'm doing FMC in a long time. This seemed a good scramble for a speedsolve, 2 move cross on U lol. The best solution I could get with that cross was 43 moves.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Dec 29, 2009)

*Mats B*

*2x2:* 14.23 18.77 8.82 30.66 20.42 = *17.81* normal
*3x3:* 42.74 52.78 79.21 39.03 49.42 = *48.31* nah
*4x4:* 3:48.92 3:07.07 3:37.27 3:04.72 3:36.74 = *3:27.03*
*5x5:* 7:09.97 8:39.93 5:23.02 8:51.37 6:34.62 = *7:28.17* PB, both single and avg
*2-4Rel:	5:28.28* 
*2-5Rel:	10:52.14* something, namely a PB

Blindfolded
*2x2BLD:* 40.29 37.12 dnf = *37.12* ok
*3x3BLD:* 2:04.38 2:15.07 1:49.36 = *1:49.36* 
ok, I think there was no easy solve
*4x4BLD:* 9:55 dnf dnf = *9:55* 
good, sub-10 again. And the second solve was very close and 8:05!
*5x5BLD:* dnf dnf dnf = DNF 
This is depressing. The second was only two +centres off (I simply forgot
to do them). The last dnf depended on a sudden urge to scratch an itching
in the eye. After the scratching I had totally lost track. And no more orienting 
until I fully understand the concept.
*MTS:* DNF 2:54.71 DNF DNS DNS = DNF


----------



## JunwenYao (Dec 29, 2009)

To Mats Bergsten：You are the world oldest blindfolded solver? It's awesome！


----------



## puzzlemaster (Dec 29, 2009)

2x2: 4.84, 2.64, 4.84, 3.81, 3.59 = *4.08* average
3x3: 18.68, 15.94, 17.26, 19.95, 18.24 = *18.06* average

i'll do more next week..


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 29, 2009)

JunwenYao said:


> To Mats Bergsten：You are the world oldest blindfolded solver? It's awesome！



Yes, he is! And yes, it is!

Congratulations, Mats - that 8:05 would have beaten me this week!


----------



## MatsBergsten (Dec 29, 2009)

JunwenYao said:


> To Mats Bergsten：You are the world oldest blindfolded solver? It's awesome！



Thanks  
Yes, I am at least the oldest official blindsolver.

How awesome it is can be seen from different points of view. Getting
older has its benefits and its drawbacks. But I am a little proud of the
first place in "Oldest Blindsolver", though more proud of my place in
the 5x5 BLD & 4x4 BLD lists.

@Mike: thanks, that is something to strive for. Like "Yes We Can" said
last week, to beat you in bld events is an honour.


----------



## kzhou (Dec 29, 2009)

2x2: (3.22), 4.44, (5.19), 4.36, 3.64 = 4.15
3x3: 14.96, 14.47, (15.85), (13.56), 15.68 = 15.04
4x4: (1:24.48), 1:13.60, 1:13.58, (1:09.88), 1:13.53 = 1:13.57
5x5: 2:35.89, 2:17.00, 1:53.48, (1:52.69), (2:37.20) = 2:15.46
3x3OH: (48.48),( 34.32), 44.18, 37.42, 37.73 = 39.78
Magic: DNF, 1.33, 1.38, DNF, 1.28 = DNF
234 relay: 1:33.82
2345 relay: 3:57.29


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 29, 2009)

Mike Hughey:
*2x2x2:* 11.61, 9.88, 9.97, 11.75, 9.38 = *10.49*
*3x3x3:* 26.03, 22.06, 23.21, 23.58, 21.97 = *22.95*
Comment: Wow! Just wow!
*4x4x4:* 1:25.44 [P], 1:27.50 [P], 1:34.52 [P], 1:42.55 [O], 1:35.86 [O] = *1:32.63*
*5x5x5:* 2:57.55, 2:37.59, 2:41.21, 2:50.36, 2:24.16 = *2:43.05*
*6x6x6:* 5:24.65, 4:55.74, 4:51.63 [O], 5:20.42 [P], DNF [38:43.06, 14:47] = *5:13.60*
Comment: The BLD solve was one of my most frustrating solves ever! First I memorized it ultra-fast - I had told myself I was going to sub-30 this solve, so that meant sub-15 memo, and I did it! So I was pretty excited about the solve. I solved all the X centers really fast, and the first set of obliques too, but then disaster - I couldn't remember the third location on the second set of obliques. So I went ahead and did all the wings first. Unfortunately, that meant I had to leave one wing piece unsolved because of parity, since I need centers solved to fix wing parity. So I put my feet together to remind myself to fix it, and went back to the obliques. At this point I was probably still on pace for sub-30, but I just couldn't recall the obliques. So I figured out what all the possible letters were that were left, and went through every combination I could think of until I finally came up with it - Britney Spears and Wee Man were raking ostriches up in a pile in front of Fiona of Shrek. (How could I forget that? ) By now it was hopelessly slow, so I just wanted to get the solve. I tore into the parity fix, and then realized I wasn't sure if I was doing the outer or inner wing parity algorithm. I realized I had just done the inner slice move on the fourth move, but I couldn't remember what I had done for the first move. So I guessed I had done them both wrong, and went back and fixed it. Result: 3 turns from solved - U2 (inner r2) U2.  So close.
*7x7x7:* 7:33.18, 8:14.44, 7:38.15, 7:53.87, 48:26.20 [24:46] = *7:55.49*
Comment: The BLD solve was the one I reported earlier in the blindfold accomplishments thread – new personal best! And first successful one in 2 months. It’s a relief to finally get one again.
*2x2x2 BLD:* 34.36, 30.30, DNF [39.43] = *30.30*
*3x3x3 BLD:* 1:51.68, 1:45.90, DNF = *1:45.90*
Comment: On the third one, I was going too fast and messed up the first algorithm so badly that I just gave up. I had no idea how to fix it.
*4x4x4 BLD:* 8:09.94 [4:14], 8:15.43 [4:18], DNF [8:00.44, 4:14] = *8:09.94*
Comment: Missed the third one by 3 corners and 2 centers. On the centers, I cycled them the wrong direction.
*5x5x5 BLD:* 13:43.52 [7:00], DNF [15:40.58, 7:00], DNF [15:23.36, 7:47] = *13:43.52*
Comment: The first one was the one with the nice reorient that I reported in the blindfold accomplishments thread. The second one had 2 central edges flipped – I memorized the wrong piece flipped (probably because of reorientation). The reorient on the second one was really nice, though – went from 4 center pieces solved to 13! The third one had 2 X centers and 4 + centers wrong. In both cases, I set up for the commutators incorrectly. I can’t believe I made that same mistake twice!
*3x3x3 multiBLD:* *3/4 = 2 points, 14:53.74* [9:10]
Comment: Hey, at least I finally cracked the 15 minute barrier! And more importantly, sub-10 memorization. I gotta keep trying this until I get sub-10 for the whole thing. I think this one was a little easy, though - it's going to be hard for me to be consistently this fast. The fourth cube had 2 edges flipped; I didn't see one of the flipped edges when memorizing.
*3x3x3 OH:* 1:05.25, 47.88, 43.21, 40.75, 45.75 = *45.61*
*3x3x3 WF:* 3:19.13, 1:54.25, 1:37.88, 1:29.46, 1:37.96 = *1:43.36*
Comment: On the first one, I messed up the V perm.
*3x3x3 Match the scramble:* 1:12.94, 1:21.97, 1:15.52, 1:31.34, 1:06.77 = *1:16.81*
*2-4 relay:* *2:19.27* [O]
*2-5 relay:* *5:13.86* [O]
*Magic:* 2.03, 1.71, 1.68, 3.06, 4.28 = *2.27*
Comment: I need to practice Magic more. At least do some warmup solves or something.
*Master Magic:* 3.90, 5.56, 4.08, 3.91, 4.52 = *4.17*
*Clock:* 18.52, 19.02, 18.38, 18.28, 21.00 = *18.64*
*MegaMinx:* 3:08.13, 3:05.40, 3:02.60, 2:32.31, 2:21.76 = *2:53.44*
*Pyraminx:* 18.63, 23.86, 15.43, 13.31, 14.81 = *16.29*
*Square-1:* 3:00.83 [P], 56.80 [P], 49.63, 1:00.43 [P], 1:02.46 [P] = *59.90*
Comment: Next year I’m going to get back in shape with square-1, and also learn (from David’s video) to get to square optimally.
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves:* *37 moves*
D’ R2 D R U F’ U2 R’ U2 R2 U’ R’ B2 D’ R’ B’ R D’ B U B’ D B D R’ U’ R2 B2 R’ B2 U B U’ B’ L U L’
Done with one level of NISS.
2x2x2: D’ R2 D R U F’
2x2x3: U2 R’ U2 R2 U’ R’
switch to inverse scramble:
3x cross: L U’ L’ B U B’ U’
4th pair: B2 R B2 R2 U R U’
OLL: D’ B’ . R’ B R D B2
insert at .: B U B’ D’ B U’ B’ D
B’ B cancel before insertion; U’ from 4th pair and U from insertion cancel.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Dec 29, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> *3x3x3 BLD:* 1:51.68, 1:45.90, DNF = *1:45.90*
> Comment: On the third one, I was going too fast and messed up the first algorithm so badly that I just gave up. I had no idea how to fix it.



It really hurts to give up on a BLD solve while execution 
Especially when you are a slow Blindfolder like me, because then the memo (which I think is the hard part) was worth nothing.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 29, 2009)

Yes said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > *3x3x3 BLD:* 1:51.68, 1:45.90, DNF = *1:45.90*
> ...



Yes, when you're slow, it's worse. But it still hurts when you get faster. I really hated this one.

It's a good thing this has never happened to me on a 7x7x7. I hate to think how I would feel.


----------



## Weston (Dec 29, 2009)

2x2: 3.85, 3.66, 2.84, 4.83, 3.03 = 3.51 Not bad 

3x3: 13.38, 13.06, 14.09, 13.13, 11.75 = 13.19 booo

4x4: 1:19.19, 1:07.39, 1:04.43, 1:13.44, 1:08.18 = 1:09.67 yay sub 70! lol isuck

3x3 BLD: 2:32.03(DNF), 2:13.09(DNF), 2:20.51 = 2:20.51

3x3 OH: 16.44, 15.72, 26.05, 22.30, 18.34 = 19.03 YEAH!! the 16 and the 15 both had super easy COLLs.

I tried to do square-1 but i kept on messing up the scrambles so i gave up.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Dec 30, 2009)

clock: (10.25), 13.22, 11.22, (DNF), 17.13 = 13.76
2x2: 6.55, 7.36, (10.16), 4.56, (3.46) = 6.16
3x3: 15.68, 15.80, 16.09, (42.52), (15.09) = 15.86
4x4: 1:20.81, (1:11.19), 1:12.97, (1:21.43), 1:12.81 = 1:15.53
5x5: (2:05.86), 2:02.13, (1:50.19), 2:05.31, 2:03.83 = 2:03.76
6x6: (3:39.11), 3:56.25, (4:16.77), 3:59.77, 3:58.75 = 3:58.26
7x7: 6:37.53, 6:55.28, (6:22.30), 6:47.96, (7:08.00) = 6:46.92
2x2 BLD: 1:02.09, 33.31, 39.88 = 33.31
3x3 BLD: 2:00.30, 2:45.05, DNF = 2:00.30
multi bld: 1/4 23:30
234: 1:25.36
2345: 3:51.69
match the scramble: (1:16.47), 1:35.19, 1:56.81, (2:23.53), 1:55.38 = 1:49.13
3x3 OH: (28.63), (36.16), 29.15, 31.27, 32.90 = 31.11
pyraminx: 9.69, (9.72), 8.05, 9.46, (7.28) = 9.07
megaminx: (2:16.33), 2:03.16, 2:00.40, (1:54.05), 1:58.46 = 2:00.64
fewest moves: 36

Scramble: B2 L2 B2 D B2 D' U' F2 R2 D2 L2 F' D2 U' L U2 R B' L' D' B
Solution: B D' B' F' U2 D' B' D B2 R' B2 R D' B U2 B' D B U' B U' B' U' D L' U D' R' U2 L U L' U R B' L' (36)
Premove L'
2x2x2: B D' B' F' U2 (5|5)
2x2x3: D' B' D B2 R' B2 R (7|12)
F2L: * B U B U' B' U' D L' U D' (10|22)
Edges: R' U2 L U L' U R B' (8|30)
Fix premove: L' (1|31)
Insert D' B U2 B' D B U2 B' (5|36) at *

Not very good. Oh well.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Dec 30, 2009)

*Multi BLD 6/7 = 5* in 58:40
That I never succeed with seven? 
This time I must have lost orientation while fixing twisted corners
or flipped edges or something like that. The one cube that was 
wrong was totally scrambled. I had to check and managed to find
one edge that was correct . And nothing like a solved block or so.


----------



## Edward_Lin (Dec 30, 2009)

2x2: 4.23, 3.40, (2.96), (4.26), 3.31 = 3.65 
2x2 bld: DNF, DNF, 1:04.32+2= 1:06.32 
lol i dont even know how to do bld i just tried to figure out wat cll i had......it is my first successful


----------



## pierrotlenageur (Dec 30, 2009)

Hey, here are my times for my first try to this speedcubing challenge, this is also my first message in this forum (I am a french competitor, so sorry for the languages mistakes)

2*2*2 : 8.71 , 7.34 , (4.69) , 9.58 , (10.34) = 8.54
3*3*3 : 17.93 , (22.31) , (16.86) , 17.27 , 22.22 = 19.14
4*4*4 : (1:15.30) , 1:14.56 , 1:02.88 , 1:06.38 , (1:01.59) = 1:07.94
5*5*5 : (2:22.83) , 2:41.86 , 2:35.47 , 2:23.69 , (2:50.71) = 2:33.67
6*6*6 : 5:54.25 , (6:39.81) , 6:29.84 , (5:28.52) , 5:55.59 = 6:06.56
2x2x2 Blindfolded : DNF, DNF, DNF = DNF (first try!)
3x3x3 Blindfolded : DNF , 5:32.00 , 3:45.66 = 3:45.66
3x3x3 One Handed : 1:05.15 , (DNF) , 55.69 , 1:06.90 , (50.16) = 1:02.58
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay : = 1:37.08
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay : = 4:42.18
Magic : 2.33 , 3.33 , (1.75) , (13.65) , 3.02 = 2.89


----------



## kinch2002 (Dec 30, 2009)

2x2x2: 6.10, 5.92, (5.56), (7.16), 5.64 = 5.89
Excellent

3x3x3: 17.01, (19.08), 18.22, (16.08), 18.70 = 17.98
Not too bad

4x4x4: 1:14.21, 1:13.97, 1:15.13, (1:19.73), (1:00.02) = 1:14.44
PB Single - so frustratingly close to sub-1

2x2x2BLD: DNF, 43.16, DNF = 43.16
Hmmm

3x3x3BLD: 2:47.36, DNF, 3:30.93 = 2:47.36
Average

MultiBLD: 1/2 9:30.91

OH: 37.48, 36.82, (44.97), (36.13), 36.41 = 36.90
Improving at this one!

MTS: 1:06.95, (1:02.51), 1:10.04, 1:04.28, (1:12.01) = 1:07.09
Silly event but kinda fun

2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4: 1:56.37

2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4+5x5x5: 4:54.98

Pyraminx: 9.17, 9.47, (6.53), (10.85), 8.08 = 8.90
Good considering my last 5 solves were this time last week


----------



## Toad (Dec 31, 2009)

*2x2:* 6.69, (10.47), 7.88, 6.71, (6.41) =*7.09*
Maru 2x2 is Lush. These solves weren't. I fail.

*3x3:* 20.74, (19.70), 23.20, (24.09), 21.33 =*21.76*
Awful solves loll… Pop on 23 

*3x3 OH:* 41.90, (36.66), 47.78, 53.94, (DNF) =*47.87*
Started off so well… Good single, awful average 

*4x4:* 1:41.49, 1:59.17, (1:40.81), (DNF), 1:48.01 =*1:49.56*
Now I've got my Mini QJ I've been doing much better (averaging 1:35) then this happens… What a rubbish way to end the year 

*2 - 4 Relay: 1:50.50*
Well I have absolutely no idea how I managed that. Must've been like 1:20 4x4 solve!! 

*2 - 5 Relay: 8:51.36*
5x5 is boring...

*Pyraminx:* 12.08, (14.91), (9.54), 14.22, 12.88 =*13.06*
Pretty awful lol...


----------



## James Ludlow (Dec 31, 2009)

randomtoad said:


> *2x2:*
> *4x4:* *1:49.56*
> Now I've got my Mini QJ I've been doing much better (averaging 1:35) then this happens… What a rubbish way to end the year
> 
> ...



So my last events that I'm quicker than you at are going, going, gone. Good times man.


----------



## Kian (Dec 31, 2009)

Edward_Lin said:


> 2x2: 4.23, 3.40, (2.96), (4.26), 3.31 = 3.65
> 2x2 bld: DNF, DNF, 1:04.32+2= 1:06.32
> lol i dont even know how to do bld i just tried to figure out wat cll i had......it is my first successful



that's pretty much what we all do for 2x2 bld. just a speedsolve that we can figure out quickly.


----------



## Toad (Dec 31, 2009)

jamesdeanludlow said:


> randomtoad said:
> 
> 
> > *2x2:*
> ...



Now I feel bad... 

Haha you're better than me at 6x6, 7x7, megaminx, gigaminx, magic, master magic... Admittedly I don't have any of those puzzles other than mega and I've only solved that about 10 times... 

EDIT: And 5x5 lol...


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 31, 2009)

Kian said:


> Edward_Lin said:
> 
> 
> > 2x2: 4.23, 3.40, (2.96), (4.26), 3.31 = 3.65
> ...



Not all of us!


----------



## MatsBergsten (Dec 31, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> Not all of us!



+1


----------



## Toad (Dec 31, 2009)

MatsBergsten said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > Not all of us!
> ...



+1 just don't tell anyone that I don't do BLD anymore...


----------



## JunwenYao (Dec 31, 2009)

Happy New year!!


----------



## liljthedude (Dec 31, 2009)

*3x3*
27.17, *19.00*, 21.77, 25.66, *30.22* =* 24.87*
Yay for sub-20 solve! Yay for sub 25 average! Stupid 30.22. :fp

*4x4*
*1:37.28*, 1:42.28, 1:55.64, *1:58.33*, 1:44.32 = *1:47.41*


----------



## Yes We Can! (Dec 31, 2009)

Kian said:


> Edward_Lin said:
> 
> 
> > 2x2 bld: DNF, DNF, 1:04.32+2= 1:06.32
> ...



Well, I sometimes do Old Pochmann corners (which with I can do sub-1), and if I see many solved pieces I'll do Ortega.


----------



## Micael (Dec 31, 2009)

*2x2x2:* 15.49, 13.28, 18.53, 15.51, 13.01 = 14.76
*3x3x3:* 27.89, 27.49, 25.13, 24.52, 31.67 = 26.84
*4x4x4:* 1:49.36, 1:50.03, 1:58.69, 2:17.03, 1:55.47 = 1:54.73

*2x2x2 BLD:* 1:29.31, DNF, DNF = 1:29.31
*3x3x3 BLD:* 2:50.07, DNF, 2:02.04 = 2:02.04
*4x4x4 BLD:* DNF, DNF, DNF = DNF
*3x3x3 multi BLD:* 8/11 = 5 in 53:34 [33:50]

I am getting better in 4x4x4 BLD. The first one and the last one were only a single mistake during execution. The second one I just forgot to permute corners (this is stupid, how does it happen?).


----------



## MatsBergsten (Dec 31, 2009)

Micael said:


> *4x4x4 BLD:* DNF, DNF, DNF = DNF
> *3x3x3 multi BLD:* 8/11 = 5 in 53:34 [33:50]
> 
> I am getting better in 4x4x4 BLD. The first one and the last one were only a single mistake during execution. The second one I just forgot to permute corners (this is stupid, how does it happen?).



Aaah, you beat me in blind in the last hours of the year. On time, in spite of you
doing eleven and I seven.

On the 4x4, do you do corners last? I find it easy to forget the parity alg which I 
do last. You think of the time and to stop the clock instead of doing/having parity. 
And this although I try to use the "cross my feet if parity" trick.


----------



## Micael (Dec 31, 2009)

MatsBergsten said:


> Micael said:
> 
> 
> > *4x4x4 BLD:* DNF, DNF, DNF = DNF
> ...




hahaha, it was not the last hour at all here in Canada. I think I posted at 2pm.

I do corners first with 3OP. I do R2 for 3x3x3, but don't like it for big cube because some alg are difficult with big cube and risky (I would need to modify fingertricks for at least half of them, but I aim to learn BH instead). On that cube, I did orient corners then just switched to centers, sound like a lack of concentration for a moment.


----------



## Micael (Dec 31, 2009)

MatsBergsten said:


> *Multi BLD 6/7 = 5* in 58:40



I see, I got it thanks to the time


----------



## Kian (Dec 31, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> Kian said:
> 
> 
> > Edward_Lin said:
> ...



Oh, my mistake! It's incredible that you can do it as fast you do without doing it SpeedBLD style! Have you tried it that way, too?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 31, 2009)

Kian said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > Kian said:
> ...



Once or twice, but I'm TERRIBLE at it. I think I only ever got one solve before, and it was +2.


----------



## Kian (Jan 1, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> Kian said:
> 
> 
> > Mike Hughey said:
> ...



Ah, well it does require a bit of practice to trace pieces, but you'd pick it up fairly quickly. I make a lot of educated guesses (which is why I DNF so much) to save time. +2's are commonplace, too, because figuring out the AUF would almost certainly take me more than 2 seconds anyway .

Basically I started using it because I'm so used to trying to see the OLL when I'm inspecting (I use ortega) that the only real difference is that I'm trying to pick out what the PBL might be, too. Sometimes it works out well, sometimes I can DNF 10 in a row, I never really know.


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 1, 2010)

*Arnaud van Galen
*2x2x2: 7.02 6.18 5.86 6.97 6.40
3x3x3: 22.40 26.28 18.59 25.81 24.11
4x4x4: 1:24.52 1:17.90 1:08.52 1:19.71 1:17.68
5x5x5: 2:26.31 2:20.63 2:10.94 2:09.86 2:38.84
6x6x6: 4:42.59 4:13.88 4:33.19 4:46.33 4:37.61
7x7x7: 7:02.19 7:03.00 7:37.47 6:42.56 7:12.08
222bf: 1:02.11 DNF DNF
333bf: DNF DNF 5:01.43
3330h: 39.01 1:09.18 40.16 51.30 45.00
333mts: 59.44 1:36.77 1:04.72 1:16.71 1:01.69
234: 2:13.88
2345: 4:24.94
magic: 2.30 3.16 2.52 2.09 1.66
mmagic: 4.36 4.15 4.06 5.33 4.59
clock: 17.71 DNF 17.94 17.68 16.83
mminx: 3:20.59 2:53.78 2:46.77 2:48.69 3:23.06
pminx: 18.93 10.97 12.13 13.90 11.27
sq1: 1:16.93 1:22.63 46.91 1:02.27 1:16.72

*Nora Christ
*2x2x2: 7.16 6.81 9.84 10.16 DNF
3x3x3: 20.72 22.38 20.69 31.06 21.78
4x4x4: 1:53.19 2:04.41 1:42.52 DNF 1:28.88
5x5x5: 2:59.40 2:58.46 3:02.83 2:48.59 2:54.51
6x6x6: 5:43.38 5:28.00 4:52.74 5:00.06 4:42.30
7x7x7: 8:14.79 7:29.90 6:47.38 7:43.58 6:59.59
3330h: 50.21 54.11 59.91 1:56.25 1:07.55
234: 1:54.90
2345: 6:07.56

*Erik Akkersdijk
*2x2x2: 4.72 3.93 3.00 29.59 2.19
222bf: 45.78 32.18 DNF


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 1, 2010)

*Results week 52*

So here are the results of the last competition of last year.
Congratulations to Tim!

*2x2x2*(48)

 2.29 JustinJ
 2.56 onionhoney
 3.40 trying-to-speedcube...
 3.42 MTGjumper
 3.51 Weston
 3.65 Edward_Lin
 3.88 Erik
 3.91 plechoss
 4.08 puzzlemaster
 4.13 Jai
 4.15 kzhou
 4.35 Yichen
 4.69 elimescube
 4.81 Yes, We Can!
 4.93 MistArts
 5.16 zaub3rfr4g
 5.44 Hong_Zhang
 5.88 JunwenYao
 5.89 kinch2002
 5.91 Kian
 6.16 Tim Reynolds
 6.17 Hays
 6.38 cubedude7
 6.52 AvGalen
 6.71 richardzhang
 6.92 Cyrus C.
 7.09 randomtoad
 7.40 Rubiks560
 7.79 blizzardmb
 7.79 driftboy_wen
 8.41 Evan Liu
 8.45 mande
 8.54 pierrotlenageur
 8.97 PeterV
 9.05 Nora Christ
 9.33 RubikMagicPuzzleToy
 9.85 chahupping
 9.89 anythingtwisty
 10.42 jamesdeanludlow
 10.49 Mike Hughey
 11.96 Zane_C
 12.59 Hyprul 9-ty2
 12.66 msemtd
 13.94 Lumej
 14.67 CubesOfTheWorld
 14.76 Micael
 17.07 lilkdub503
 17.81 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(52)

 11.26 plechoss
 11.48 Jai
 12.27 MTGjumper
 13.19 Weston
 13.23 Hays
 13.44 Yes, We Can!
 13.89 ManasijV
 14.43 trying-to-speedcube...
 14.58 JustinJ
 15.04 kzhou
 15.29 Hyprul 9-ty2
 15.86 Tim Reynolds
 16.41 Edmund
 16.43 zaub3rfr4g
 16.86 Kian
 16.93 Yichen
 17.13 Edam
 17.49 elimescube
 17.85 driftboy_wen
 17.98 kinch2002
 18.06 puzzlemaster
 18.18 Rubiks560
 18.27 chahupping
 18.60 richardzhang
 19.14 pierrotlenageur
 19.21 cubedude7
 19.24 mande
 20.54 JunwenYao
 21.10 Cyrus C.
 21.59 Evan Liu
 21.63 Nora Christ
 21.76 randomtoad
 22.95 Mike Hughey
 23.33 Lumej
 23.39 lilkdub503
 23.51 Hong_Zhang
 24.11 AvGalen
 24.56 jamesdeanludlow
 24.87 liljthedude
 24.88 anythingtwisty
 26.77 RubikMagicPuzzleToy
 26.84 Micael
 29.88 blizzardmb
 30.27 PeterV
 31.47 jave
 33.29 kjcellist
 33.35 Zane_C
 33.79 janelle
 36.87 CubesOfTheWorld
 41.80 msemtd
 47.61 SebCube
 48.31 MatsBergsten
*4x4x4*(41)

 45.57 Robert-Y
 53.70 MTGjumper
 56.14 trying-to-speedcube...
 56.76 Jai
 1:03.30 Hays
 1:07.26 Yes, We Can!
 1:07.41 Kian
 1:07.93 elimescube
 1:07.94 pierrotlenageur
 1:09.67 Weston
 1:10.17 Hyprul 9-ty2
 1:10.45 plechoss
 1:13.57 kzhou
 1:14.44 kinch2002
 1:15.53 Tim Reynolds
 1:16.71 JunwenYao
 1:18.43 AvGalen
 1:19.67 zaub3rfr4g
 1:29.05 cubedude7
 1:29.23 Yichen
 1:30.82 jamesdeanludlow
 1:32.63 Mike Hughey
 1:34.69 Hong_Zhang
 1:35.70 chahupping
 1:36.17 Evan Liu
 1:37.66 Rubiks560
 1:47.41 liljthedude
 1:49.15 mande
 1:49.56 randomtoad
 1:53.37 Nora Christ
 1:54.73 Micael
 1:54.91 anythingtwisty
 1:56.69 RubikMagicPuzzleToy
 2:06.19 Lumej
 2:11.75 blizzardmb
 2:37.21 msemtd
 2:40.61 lilkdub503
 2:47.72 PeterV
 2:50.74 jave
 3:27.03 MatsBergsten
 3:35.75 janelle
*5x5x5*(23)

 1:33.24 Hays
 1:41.06 trying-to-speedcube...
 1:54.39 MTGjumper
 1:57.43 Jai
 2:03.76 Tim Reynolds
 2:12.71 cubedude7
 2:15.46 kzhou
 2:19.29 AvGalen
 2:19.93 Kian
 2:33.67 pierrotlenageur
 2:36.24 Hong_Zhang
 2:38.45 jamesdeanludlow
 2:43.05 Mike Hughey
 2:44.98 JunwenYao
 2:47.72 chahupping
 2:50.31 Rubiks560
 2:57.46 Nora Christ
 3:44.49 anythingtwisty
 3:48.75 Evan Liu
 4:26.73 Lumej
 4:31.61 msemtd
 5:25.10 blizzardmb
 7:28.17 MatsBergsten
*6x6x6*(9)

 3:58.26 Tim Reynolds
 4:37.80 AvGalen
 4:41.65 cubedude7
 5:06.93 Nora Christ
 5:13.60 Mike Hughey
 5:39.16 jamesdeanludlow
 6:06.56 pierrotlenageur
 7:29.01 anythingtwisty
 9:06.82 msemtd
*7x7x7*(11)

 6:46.92 Tim Reynolds
 7:05.76 AvGalen
 7:24.36 Nora Christ
 7:30.74 cubedude7
 7:55.49 Mike Hughey
 8:11.98 Kian
 8:29.48 Hong_Zhang
 8:55.37 jamesdeanludlow
13:04.17 Lumej
13:40.56 anythingtwisty
14:06.79 msemtd
*3x3 one handed*(37)

 16.77 Jai
 19.03 Weston
 21.28 plechoss
 26.34 trying-to-speedcube...
 27.40 ManasijV
 29.43 MTGjumper
 31.11 Tim Reynolds
 31.51 Edmund
 32.25 Yes, We Can!
 34.79 Hyprul 9-ty2
 35.20 Rubiks560
 35.71 chahupping
 36.90 kinch2002
 39.08 Yichen
 39.78 kzhou
 40.62 JunwenYao
 41.89 Kian
 42.41 Evan Liu
 42.50 mande
 45.49 AvGalen
 45.61 Mike Hughey
 47.87 randomtoad
 48.33 anythingtwisty
 50.07 richardzhang
 50.85 Cyrus C.
 50.88 zaub3rfr4g
 1:00.52 Nora Christ
 1:02.58 pierrotlenageur
 1:03.90 lilkdub503
 1:06.21 jave
 1:09.67 Lumej
 1:12.29 Zane_C
 1:20.39 Hong_Zhang
 1:23.76 blizzardmb
 1:24.93 jamesdeanludlow
 1:32.73 janelle
 1:49.48 msemtd
*3x3 with feet*(2)

 1:43.36 Mike Hughey
 3:15.18 Hong_Zhang
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(24)

 5.33 zaub3rfr4g
 9.22 JustinJ
 11.32 MTGjumper
 16.80 plechoss
 25.12 MistArts
 28.77 Kian
 28.86 Yes, We Can!
 30.30 Mike Hughey
 32.18 Erik
 33.03 driftboy_wen
 33.31 Tim Reynolds
 35.95 blizzardmb
 37.12 MatsBergsten
 39.34 mande
 43.16 kinch2002
 44.07 Hong_Zhang
 53.11 Hyprul 9-ty2
 55.44 Rubiks560
 1:02.11 AvGalen
 1:04.32 Edward_Lin
 1:29.31 Micael
 3:02.66 Lumej
 DNF pierrotlenageur
 DNF richardzhang
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(20)

 1:45.90 Mike Hughey
 1:49.36 MatsBergsten
 1:50.62 zaub3rfr4g
 2:00.30 Tim Reynolds
 2:02.04 Micael
 2:05.91 driftboy_wen
 2:13.09 Weston
 2:13.40 plechoss
 2:15.36 Hong_Zhang
 2:19.72 mande
 2:47.36 kinch2002
 3:10.07 Hyprul 9-ty2
 3:45.66 pierrotlenageur
 4:45.73 Rubiks560
 5:01.43 AvGalen
 5:12.37 Kian
 DNF Yes, We Can!
 DNF msemtd
 DNF JunwenYao
 DNF richardzhang
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(3)

 8:09.94 Mike Hughey
 9:55.00 MatsBergsten
 DNF Micael
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(2)

13:43.52 Mike Hughey
 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(9)

8/11 Micael
6/7 MatsBergsten
2/2 mande
2/2 Hyprul 9-ty2
3/4 Mike Hughey
3/4 Kian
1/2 kinch2002
2/4 Hong_Zhang
1/4 Tim Reynolds
*3x3 Match the scramble*(12)

 1:07.09 kinch2002
 1:07.71 AvGalen
 1:16.81 Mike Hughey
 1:22.78 mande
 1:25.81 Hong_Zhang
 1:33.07 MTGjumper
 1:47.87 blizzardmb
 1:49.13 Tim Reynolds
 1:56.98 Hyprul 9-ty2
 2:22.95 Lumej
 4:23.76 Rubiks560
 DNF MatsBergsten
*2-3-4 Relay*(29)

 1:08.15 Jai
 1:11.17 MTGjumper
 1:16.83 Hays
 1:25.36 Tim Reynolds
 1:33.82 kzhou
 1:37.08 pierrotlenageur
 1:42.47 Hyprul 9-ty2
 1:45.58 zaub3rfr4g
 1:46.75 JunwenYao
 1:47.10 cubedude7
 1:48.01 Rubiks560
 1:50.23 Kian
 1:50.50 randomtoad
 1:54.90 Nora Christ
 1:55.92 Evan Liu
 1:56.37 kinch2002
 1:56.56 Yichen
 2:04.61 chahupping
 2:06.99 jamesdeanludlow
 2:09.15 Hong_Zhang
 2:12.15 Cyrus C.
 2:13.88 AvGalen
 2:19.27 Mike Hughey
 2:37.27 Lumej
 2:51.07 blizzardmb
 3:01.25 anythingtwisty
 3:34.52 PeterV
 4:10.32 msemtd
 5:28.28 MatsBergsten
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(24)

 2:56.91 Hays
 3:06.78 MTGjumper
 3:51.69 Tim Reynolds
 3:53.29 Kian
 3:57.28 cubedude7
 3:57.29 kzhou
 4:24.94 AvGalen
 4:42.18 pierrotlenageur
 4:43.27 JunwenYao
 4:47.80 chahupping
 4:54.98 kinch2002
 5:06.25 jamesdeanludlow
 5:09.61 Rubiks560
 5:13.86 Mike Hughey
 5:16.90 Hong_Zhang
 5:55.84 Evan Liu
 6:01.97 anythingtwisty
 6:07.56 Nora Christ
 6:39.15 Lumej
 7:34.09 blizzardmb
 8:06.25 PeterV
 8:15.81 msemtd
 8:51.36 randomtoad
10:52.14 MatsBergsten
*Magic*(18)

 1.12 Rubiks560
 1.36 trying-to-speedcube...
 1.38 Yes, We Can!
 1.41 zaub3rfr4g
 1.48 Edmund
 1.61 PeterV
 1.65 jamesdeanludlow
 1.73 Hyprul 9-ty2
 1.75 Evan Liu
 1.80 driftboy_wen
 1.87 Roy_HK
 2.25 msemtd
 2.27 Mike Hughey
 2.30 AvGalen
 2.56 anythingtwisty
 2.89 pierrotlenageur
 2.95 janelle
 DNF kzhou
*Master Magic*(5)

 2.77 Roy_HK
 2.98 jamesdeanludlow
 4.17 Mike Hughey
 4.19 trying-to-speedcube...
 4.37 AvGalen
*Clock*(7)

 13.86 Tim Reynolds
 14.32 cubedude7
 17.18 jamesdeanludlow
 17.78 AvGalen
 18.64 Mike Hughey
 26.87 msemtd
 39.43 Lumej
*Pyraminx*(15)

 6.36 Jai
 8.91 kinch2002
 9.07 Tim Reynolds
 11.07 anythingtwisty
 11.39 cubedude7
 12.10 Hong_Zhang
 12.38 jave
 12.43 AvGalen
 13.06 randomtoad
 14.36 JunwenYao
 16.29 Mike Hughey
 16.93 jamesdeanludlow
 19.92 msemtd
 20.30 blizzardmb
 24.71 chahupping
*Megaminx*(14)

 2:00.67 Tim Reynolds
 2:29.87 Rubiks560
 2:50.41 JunwenYao
 2:53.44 Mike Hughey
 2:54.23 Hong_Zhang
 2:58.54 cubedude7
 3:01.02 AvGalen
 3:02.74 Yichen
 3:09.15 Hyprul 9-ty2
 3:45.80 jamesdeanludlow
 4:04.15 blizzardmb
 4:54.45 Lumej
 5:00.73 msemtd
 5:45.92 lilkdub503
*Square-1*(11)

 15.24 MTGjumper
 19.77 trying-to-speedcube...
 26.30 cubedude7
 33.61 Hong_Zhang
 59.58 Hyprul 9-ty2
 59.90 Mike Hughey
 1:08.85 blizzardmb
 1:09.58 jamesdeanludlow
 1:11.97 AvGalen
 2:22.75 Lumej
 DNF msemtd
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(12)

28 guusrs
31 fanwuq
36 Tim Reynolds
36 Hong_Zhang
37 Mike Hughey
38 mande
45 MistArts
45 Hyprul 9-ty2
46 Kian
47 zaub3rfr4g
49 Cyrus C.
63 blizzardmb

*Contest results*

364 Tim Reynolds
313 MTGjumper
307 Mike Hughey
270 Kian
258 AvGalen
251 Jai
250 Hong_Zhang
241 Hyprul 9-ty2
239 trying-to-speedcube...
228 cubedude7
228 kinch2002
224 zaub3rfr4g
221 Rubiks560
219 kzhou
213 plechoss
205 Hays
204 JunwenYao
204 Yes, We Can!
195 pierrotlenageur
193 Weston
177 jamesdeanludlow
163 mande
159 Yichen
148 chahupping
141 Evan Liu
140 Nora Christ
134 blizzardmb
126 anythingtwisty
123 JustinJ
118 randomtoad
117 Lumej
114 elimescube
110 MatsBergsten
107 driftboy_wen
96 msemtd
92 Edmund
92 Cyrus C.
92 Micael
86 richardzhang
86 ManasijV
77 puzzlemaster
75 MistArts
63 PeterV
63 Erik
53 Edward_Lin
52 lilkdub503
49 onionhoney
45 Robert-Y
43 RubikMagicPuzzleToy
41 jave
39 Edam
36 liljthedude
29 Zane_C
22 janelle
22 guusrs
21 fanwuq
15 Roy_HK
13 CubesOfTheWorld
10 kjcellist
5 SebCube


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jan 1, 2010)

Wow, top 10


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Jan 1, 2010)

Yay!


----------



## blizzardmb (Jan 1, 2010)

Mats, I entered both 2-4 relay and 2-5 relay, yet I don't appear to be on the results.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 1, 2010)

blizzardmb said:


> Mats, I entered both 2-4 relay and 2-5 relay, yet I don't appear to be on the results.



Sorry, fixed that now. 
(It is easier for me / the program if you add a little space after the : )


----------



## plechoss (Jan 1, 2010)

WOOT!? I won 3x3 
My fewest moves solution doesn't seem to be on the results page :confused:


----------



## Hong_Zhang (Jan 1, 2010)

missing my 3x3BLD (#25)
the 2:15.36 in the brackets is not the time of the DNF. it was the 3rd trial, after the DNF. The brackets stand for "best of 3"


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 1, 2010)

Hong_Zhang said:


> missing my 3x3BLD (#25)
> the 2:15.36 in the brackets is not the time of the DNF. it was the 3rd trial, after the DNF. The brackets stand for "best of 3"



OK, fixed that .

There are some rules in one of the sticky threads above.
It is perhaps not obvious, but everything within square brackets: [ and ] is ignored.
So please don't put your worst and best times within those. Normally people use
ordinary parentheses ( and ) for that.

It is different in blind events (or rather "Best of" events). 
Parentheses there very often means memo time. So in "Best of" events
everything within ( & ) is ignored. 

That's what happened to your post.


----------



## pierrotlenageur (Jan 1, 2010)

and for me it miss my time for the 2*2 3*3 4*4 5*5 et 6*6 but maybe i have make a mistake when i wrotte my results?
the other times for the other event are ok. thank you verry much and happy new year everybody.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 1, 2010)

pierrotlenageur said:


> and for me it miss my time for the 2*2 3*3 4*4 5*5 et 6*6 but maybe i have make a mistake when i wrotte my results?
> the other times for the other event are ok. thank you verry much and happy new year everybody.



Ah, I forgot to change the '*'. Please write 2x2 instead of 2*2 etc. next week.
I'll fix this now.


----------



## MTGjumper (Jan 1, 2010)

Second  PB points for me; I entered more events than normal and some events (4x4 in particular) were really good.


----------



## pierrotlenageur (Jan 1, 2010)

MatsBergsten said:


> pierrotlenageur said:
> 
> 
> > and for me it miss my time for the 2*2 3*3 4*4 5*5 et 6*6 but maybe i have make a mistake when i wrotte my results?
> ...



OK i will remember! thank you very much!


----------



## wrbcube4 (Jan 4, 2010)

333: 22.22, 20.02, 20.58, 20.77, 22.13 = 21.16


----------



## PeterV (Jan 4, 2010)

wrbcube4 said:


> 222: (5.03), 4.81, (3.02), 4.47, 3.88 = 4.39
> 333: (26.80), 22.61, 21.72, 23.16, (17.72) = 22.50



@ wrbcube4: Seems you may have posted in the wrong competition thread, as you already competed in this one and it is closed?


----------

